# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Concours numéro 9 :  Des strip's de porc

## b0b0

"Bon b0b0 il fout quoi là ? Le mec il gère les concours ? Mais que dalle, les lots partent pas, on a pas les gagnants immédiatement, gnagnagnagna. Et puis on attend quatre ans pour un nouveau concours. En plus il est moche et je l'aime pas."
Si vous vous êtes déjà dit ça ; vous avez raison (et je vous déteste un peu quand même parce que non je ne suis pas moche ou presque pas). Sauf que c'est pas ma faute, j'ai eu plein de trucs à régler avant. Je devais aller chez le coiffeur, j'avais du lait sur le feu et je devais refaire mes lacets.
J'avais aussi un chien à aller promener, la table à mettre, me brosser les poils du pubis, faire des pizzas aux lardons et aux oignons avec un peu beaucoup de crème fraiche et un soupçon de trois tonnes de fromages. 

Bon en fait c'est les vacances et j'ai trop eu la flemme.
On va repartir sur un nouveau concours tout simple, j'espère qu'il aura autant de succès que le précédent, en fait non je m'en fous.
Cette fois-ci, vous devez me pondre autant de strips de 3 (ou 4) cases que vous voulez. La contrainte : Paint (ou un équivalent qui fait un peu presque pareil). Mais aussi il faut que ça soit drôle.
Il est aussi obligatoire de me caser une banane dans le strip. Merci, à vous de jouer.





Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## XWolverine

> La contrainte : paint


Donc moche. OK.

----------


## b0b0

> Donc moche. OK.


Non regarde le mien  :B):

----------


## XWolverine

Oh, pardon. Très moche, donc  ::P:

----------


## b0b0

> Oh, pardon. Très moche, donc


Voilà, sauf qu'il est drole.

----------


## XWolverine

En tout cas, y'a la banane  ::siffle::

----------


## b0b0

> En tout cas, y'a la banane


C'est un macaroni  :Emo:  Je dessine si mal que ça ?

----------


## znokiss

On a jusqu'à quand ? Nan, parce que je pars 1 semaine en Norvège vendredi... Mais j'ai une idée...

----------


## b0b0

> On a jusqu'à quand ? Nan, parce que je pars 1 semaine en Norvège vendredi... Mais j'ai une idée...


Deux semaines, t'a qu'a le faire maintenant  :B):

----------


## mescalin

2000 heures sous paint  :Cigare:

----------


## b0b0

::o: 

Ouch ça démarre fort !

----------


## Dark Fread

William Lamson ?  :Bave:

----------


## gros_bidule

'tin je pourrais faire graphiste moi !

----------


## b0b0



----------


## Galaad

> "La contrainte : Paint"


Scandale ! Discrimination envers les linuxiens (et les macossiens mais on s'en fout) !
Bon .... ça marche sous Wine .....

----------


## b0b0

> Scandale ! Discrimination envers les linuxiens (et les macossiens mais on s'en fout) !
> Bon .... ça marche sous Wine .....


Je m'attendais à cette remarque j'avais même écris une phrase vous insultant, mais je l'ai enlevé.  :B):

----------


## Kod

ça c'est du défi  ::o:

----------


## Galaad

> Je m'attendais à cette remarque j'avais même écris une phrase vous insultant, mais je l'ai enlevé.


Belle simulation de prévoyance ! Concours trukay !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> http://www.---------.com/voir/130309...itre045126.PNG


 ::XD::

----------


## b0b0

> 


J'ai gagné ?

----------


## Galaad

> J'ai gagné ?


Oui  :^_^:

----------


## _Uriel_

La limite c'est 4 cases maxi?

----------


## b0b0

> La limite c'est 4 cases maxi?


Ouais  :B):

----------


## _Uriel_

Ok  :Cigare:

----------


## b0b0

Lachez vous les mecs, n'ayez pas peur.   :B):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

J'ay pas peur  :B):

----------


## [Braiyan]

On a droit au print scrren ?
C'est du paint que je sache.

----------


## b0b0

> On a droit au print scrren ?
> C'est du paint que je sache.


Ouais et bah tu peux copier coller des images dans paint aussi ouais, mais pas la peine de faire un truc ou un dessin de fou, juste un truc marrant, absurde t'avu tac tac  :B): 
Je précise.

----------


## [Braiyan]

Ok alors je le ferai à la souris alors. Bah, de toute façon c'est du haut niveau de détail dessiné alors j'y arriverai je vais me faire tuer quand vous verrez à quoi je pense  ::ninja::

----------


## Obiwankenoob

Taddaaaa!
Ca s'intitule: "La jeunesse de b0b0".
Si vous cherchez la banane, elle est dans le dernier strip, mais pas DSC. 


Ouais bon, j'ai honte un peu.

Edit: c'est clickable pour voir l'oeuvre d'art totale dans sa totalité.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Attention je vais envoyer du méga fat !
D'ici une dizaine de minutes  :B):

----------


## Obiwankenoob

J'ay hate.

Pour l'instant b0b0 déchire avec sa banane qui tombe sur un mec. 
Bel esprit de lancer le concours avec l'idée gagnante...  ::P: titenfoiré:

----------


## Zevka

Roh l'aut', comment il vole l'idée de mon blog ! Bon, mais c'est vrai que je mets pas de banane.... pour le moment.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

TADAAAAAAAAAA !

Pour ceux qui se demandent, le truc en haut à droite des 3 premièes cases c'est un projecteur  :B): 
Cliquez pour voir plus grand.

----------


## mescalin

Wouah ouais ya du lourd là  ::sad::  va falloir que j'en fasse d'autres !

----------


## [Braiyan]

Aaah Grineteube espèce de sale presque voleur d'idée (puisque je l'avais eu avant toi) de faire un strip jeudemots !

----------


## nepser



----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Huhu, mais moi c'est mieux dessiné  ::P: 
Enfin moins pire quoi.

Et j'ai un autre jeu de mots mais ce sera pour demain, je suis fatigué là.

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

Arf faut pas l'envoyer par mp?

----------


## Reizz

La fin justifie les moyens :


(clic pour plus grand pour bien voir les détails des calques et filtres mspaint utilisés)
Et moi je vote pour dr_greenthumb !

----------


## [Braiyan]

Ben non, le but c'est qu'à la fin ya le vote du publique et que comme t'as beaucoup d'amis tu gagnes. Ou Casque.
(je réponds à anal kaline)

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> La fin justifie les moyens :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b49...f37b78d962.png
> (clic pour plus grand pour bien voir les détails des calques et filtres mspaint utilisés)
> Et moi je vote pour dr_greenthumb !


Bah pour le coup je vote pour toi, parce que c'est beau ce que t'as fait.
C'est pas drôle, mais c'est beau.

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

Ah bein merde. Bah voilà ma contribution:

Ca valait le coup hein  ::|:

----------


## b0b0

:Cigare: 

---------- Post added at 22h33 ---------- Previous post was at 22h32 ----------

:nimportequoi:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Omar Banane ?!  ::o:

----------


## b0b0

:B):  Ce concours déchire.

----------


## gripoil

> Ce concours déchire.


J'suis d'accord avec déchire, mais moins avec concours.  ::O:

----------


## [Braiyan]

Tu peux pas test  :B):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

:tired:

----------


## Reizz

> Image de la Lune


T'as vraiment rien compris aux rêgles toi ! 
BAN !

----------


## b0b0

> T'a vraiment rien compris aux rêgles toi ! 
> BAN !


C'est pas une chaussure ?  ::o:

----------


## _Uriel_

Hop :

----------


## [Braiyan]

En fait c'est de la 

Spoiler Alert! 


syphilis

 pardon de la 

Spoiler Alert! 


bite

 roh décidément gangrène de b0b0.

----------


## b0b0

Je vote pour mon prison banane  :B):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Putain 3 heures de boulot pour vous avec des VIP en plus




Ouais y'a même des fautes que je peux pas éditer, ça reste du grand art quand même.

----------


## [Braiyan]

Plus de 4 cases !
BAN !

----------


## b0b0

Bon attendez qui vote pour un plus de 4 cases ?

----------


## _Uriel_

Plus de 4, c'est le malin.

----------


## b0b0

Ouais on reste sur mes rules §


4 cases max !

----------


## b0b0

> Moi 
> Si tu veux raconter une histoire 4 cases ça pue du strip quand même!  mouais bof celle là.


NAN TU RESPECTES MES REGLES BORDEL !


 :Cigare:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Bon attendez qui vote pour un plus de 4 cases ?



Moi  ::): 
Si tu veux raconter une histoire 4 cases ça pue du strip quand même!  :tired:  mouais bof celle là.

---------- Post added at 22h46 ---------- Previous post was at 22h46 ----------




> Ouais on reste sur mes rules §
> 
> 
> 4 cases max !


En plus y'a que 4 cases utiles, bon je boude je reviens après bougez pas.

çay truckay!

----------


## 20Syl

ma parcitipation, 
avec des petites références...

----------


## _Uriel_

Si Benedetto apprend l'existence de ce concours, nous sommes cuits les mecs, vous en avez conscience?  ::O:

----------


## Foxone

ET voila ma chtite contribution !

----------


## Epsy'

Comment j'ai bien du y passer 20 secondes  :tired:

----------


## Foxone

Cela dit, c'est pas juste, y a des artistes parmis nous ...

----------


## sp6men23

c mon mien
 ::wub::

----------


## Pimûsu



----------


## Froyok

A mon tour...
Ambiance western au pays des spaghetti banane !  :B): 
Clic clic pour le format 16:9 !

----------


## Pkoikabug

Inspiré par Reizz ^^.
Pardon d'avance  ::rolleyes:: ...

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ah voilà cette fois c'est bon!!!!!!

----------


## [Braiyan]

Voilà. On peut raconter une histoire en trois cases. _Saurez-vous dénicher tous les sens cachés de celle-ci ?_ :buzzpoursuccès:
Et puis un strip c'est pas fait pour raconter une histoire. Sinon ça s'appelle une planche. Puis on doit pas raconter une histoire, ça doit être rigolo ET moche, suivant les règles de _Maître b0b0_ - parce que c'est lui qui juge.
Bon, sinon, j'arrête de polluer ce topic avec mes merdes. Quoique, elles ne sont pas toutes mauvaises. La première, par exemple, est excellente. La deuxième passe si on est un _true artsit_. La troisième est pas mal non plus.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1cfe1dd...5-4ec72204626d


Merde j'aime.....

----------


## mourf

jsuis tellement fier que je signe! (bon ok c'était facile)



edit: et mince, je savais bien que je me ferais doubler a trainer sur ce dessin pourri, bravo Pimûsu
--
le train de tes injures roule sur les rails de mon indifférence

----------


## Pimûsu

GRILLED désolé mourf :D

----------


## rOut

> Ah voilà cette fois c'est bon!!!!!!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/301...f9a72c118c.jpg


Encore raté !

Allez, je t'aide, quatre c'est juste après trois, et avant cinq.  :^_^:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Encore raté !
> 
> Allez, je t'aide, quatre c'est juste après trois, et avant cinq.


ça compte pas j'ai dit, ça compte pas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mince en plus les miennes y'a un vrai message crypto caché dedans.

----------


## Arseur

"Scénario" et "dessin": Arseur



"Scénario": Carbish 
"Dessin": Arseur

----------


## Reizz

> jsuis tellement fier que je signe! (bon ok c'était facile)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cb5...b3ecb9368a.png
> 
> edit: et mince, je savais bien que je me ferais doubler a trainer sur ce dessin pourri, bravo Pimûsu
> --
> le train de tes injures roule sur les rails de mon indifférence


C'est le metro de Tokyo ?

----------


## Froyok

A quand le dénouement ? (mettre j'ai plus le droit à d'autres cases...)



[EDIT]
Pas fait exprès l'enchainement avec Tokyo... Ptain chuis trop fort !

----------


## [Braiyan]

_Il l'a fait exprès, parce qu'il y en a une qui ne compte pas...
_Comptez jusqu'à trois ! Un, deux, cinq ! Non, non ! Trois ! Ce qui vient après le deux et avant le quatre ! Trois !
EDIT : Grilled

----------


## BourrinDesBois

[QUOTE=mourf;2021165]jsuis tellement fier que je signe! (bon ok c'était facile)

http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cb5...b3ecb9368a.png

edit: et mince, je savais bien que je me ferais doubler a trainer sur ce dessin pourri, bravo Pimûsu

Perdu, il a 2 bananes!!! ::huh::

----------


## mourf

> C'est le metro de Tokyo ?


jpréfère partir plutôt que d'entendre ça plutôt que d'être sourd...


et je te merde je dessine très bien :D




> Envoyé par mourf
> 
> 
> jsuis tellement fier que je signe! (bon ok c'était facile)
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/cb5...b3ecb9368a.png
> 
> edit: et mince, je savais bien que je me ferais doubler a trainer sur ce dessin pourri, bravo Pimûsu
> 
> Perdu, il a 2 bananes!!!


non, une banane coupée en deux avec la moitié dans chaque oreille

eh ouai

----------


## Mortis Ghost

M'en fout d'abord, la violence c'est la faute des jeux vidéos. Et quand je serais grand je vais m'acheter une mitraillette et je tuerais tous les méchants, et ils feront moins les malins. Ahaha.

(Non je suis pas sur que James Wong ressemble à ça, j'ai trop de mépris pour lui pour vérifier à quoi il ressemble)

----------


## gripoil

Bon c'est pas un strip et la banane est toute pitite. ('tain on peut comprendre plein de chose dans cette phrase... banane... petit... petit président...camembert...tabouret... non j'vais trop loin là)

----------


## Froyok

Tadam, suspens...

----------


## Reizz

> jpréfère partir plutôt que d'entendre ça plutôt que d'être sourd...
> et je te merde je dessine très bien :D


C'est ce que je dis j'avais bien reconnu Goldorak!

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> jpréfère partir plutôt que d'entendre ça plutôt que d'être sourd...
> 
> 
> et je te merde je dessine très bien :D
> 
> 
> 
> non, une banane coupée en deux avec la moitié dans chaque oreille
> 
> eh ouai


J'arrive même plus à quoter, j'arrive plus à faire la différence entre une banane entière et 2 bananes, oh rage, oh désespoir, au vieillesse ennemis, n'ai je donc tant vécu que pour cette infamies? Et n'ai je investi dans des blaireaux guerriers que pour voir en un jour fleurir tant de gosiers? (ouais je crois que c'est ça)

----------


## _Uriel_

Allez, un ptit deuxième :

----------


## gripoil

> Allez, un ptit deuxième :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b4f...f854c28d6b.jpg


Ah ah ça serait pas mal en .gif  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> Allez, un ptit deuxième :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b4f...f854c28d6b.jpg


Très bon !

----------


## Froyok

Ptain, j'ai oubli le "pas"...

----------


## _Uriel_

Ah oui tiens.
Mais on a pas le droit aux gifs animés, non?

----------


## Pimûsu

Le bananeur précoce ^^



DAYZOLAY  ::ninja::

----------


## gripoil

> Ah oui tiens.
> Mais on a pas le droit aux gifs animés, non?


Baaah pour le fun.

----------


## [Braiyan]

> Ah ah ça serait pas mal en .gif


Ce serait plus un strip  ::ninja:: 
Mais j'ai ri tout de même (au strip)
EDIt : aah grillayd mille fois, faut que je m'arrête

----------


## _Uriel_

> Baaah pour le fun.


Ok, je le fais  :;):

----------


## Froyok



----------


## nazg

Ok, alors je suis à fond.

----------


## Froyok

Heu..., j'ai aps compris le tiens nazg...

Je termine mon épique story :

----------


## PumpkinHead

Hem hem voila voila, c'est bien con à mon avis  ::wub:: , merci encore pour ces concours complètement débiles !pour la voir en grand

----------


## Arseur

"Scénario": Carbish
"Dessin": Arseur

----------


## unpierrot

:B): 

Je jure, c'est tout sur paint et à main levé (sauf quatre traits)

----------


## Froyok

> http://www.marclargier.com/files/BANANARAMA copy.jpg
> 
> Hem hem voila voila, c'est bien con à mon avis , merci encore pour ces concours complètement débiles !pour la voir en grand


Veux-tu m'épouser ?  ::wub::

----------


## Pimûsu



----------


## PumpkinHead

::lol::  j'épouse seulement les bananas

----------


## nepser

'Tin mais c'est naze ce que je ponds  ::sad::

----------


## mescalin

Han c'esy bon toussa !  ::o:

----------


## Kami93

Bordel c'était mon idée dans le topic des gros cons du jours de 2004 page 345. Putain de plagieur de merde.

---------- Post added at 00h53 ---------- Previous post was at 00h51 ----------




> http://www.marclargier.com/files/BANANARAMA copy.jpg
> 
> Hem hem voila voila, c'est bien con à mon avis , merci encore pour ces concours complètement débiles !pour la voir en grand


Wow.
Holy banana.
Magnifique.

----------


## gripoil

C'est de l'impro totale, j'ai dessiné une banane, puis j'ai imaginé une banane conduisant un camion sans les mains. Et voilà. Désolé :Denisot:

----------


## _Uriel_

Bon, voici la version gif animé  ::ninja::

----------


## gripoil

> Bon, voici la version gif animé 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/35b...d924571b9b.gif


 ::O:

----------


## El Gringo

Putain comment y'a trop du niveau ! Excellent.

----------


## Velgos



----------


## _Uriel_

On a dit une banane pas un concombre  ::P: 



Non, mais sinon beau dessin  :;):

----------


## gripoil

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ac7...4cfb156107.jpg


Mwahah  ::wub::

----------


## chenoir

Bon allez, ma petite contribution :



J'éspère qu'on arrive à voir, c'est assez sombre comme image.

----------


## Sephira_One

Salut à tous ! 

Voilà mon dessin inutile...
Et j'en profite pour dire que celle de Pumkinhead est vraiment énorme !

----------


## Kami93

> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/6580/bananap.png
> 
> 2000 heures sous paint


 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Arseur

"Scénario" et "dessin" par Arseur

Variation sur le même thème by Carbish:

----------


## padow

P'tain ils ont tous des tablette graphique ou quoi?! ::sad:: 


Bon allay le mien fait avec une souris de paygayaym! :B):

----------


## gripoil

> P'tain ils ont tous des tablette graphique ou quoi?!
> 
> 
> Bon allay le mien fait avec une souris de paygayaym!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/551...8576d863ce.jpg


Mais euh ! ::o:

----------


## padow

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e5ef38c...b-e78b947c5183
> 
> "Scénario": Carbish
> "Dessin": Arseur


Ouuuuh You touch my banana!

----------


## Arseur

"Scénario": Carbish
"Dessin"': Arseur 

(Ouais on creuse notre running gag)

----------


## ShinSH



----------


## chenoir

> P'tain ils ont tous des tablette graphique ou quoi?!


Nah, moi aussi je suis au régime souris et I3PCN (Imprécision Pixelaire Pouvant Provoquer des Craquages Nerveux)

----------


## [Braiyan]

:haha: 
Celle-là, vous n'y aviez pas pensé :B):

----------


## antoahn

en fait photoshop ça sert à rien!  ::P:

----------


## Menkar

:B): 

Je précise quand même que j'avais eu l'idée avant le post de padow.  ::ninja::

----------


## carbish

Ce concours est un scandale.

----------


## Sk-flown

J'ai un peu honte de mon dessin niveau CP mais c'est bien parce que c'est vous.

----------


## carbish



----------


## [gik]

A la rache iso-1664 sous gimp en 30 mn

----------


## Dj_gordon

Oh purée de bananes, il y a du niveau, magnifique !!
Allez ma participation:

----------


## Nemeo

Un peu de poésie.

----------


## carbish



----------


## Velgos

Faut cliquer sinon on voit rien :/

----------


## padow

Aller un autre !





*petite modif*

----------


## tonio86

> Il est aussi obligatoire de me caser une banane dans le s*l*ip.


Fixed  :;):

----------


## [gik]

allez j suis chaud


faire un strip c'est comme la masturbation, ça fait mal au poignet

----------


## Detox

http://www.deezer.com/track/main-tit...thustra-T56546
( bouton droit ouvrir l'image toussa, toussa )


Bon, il est tard.

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## DakuTenshi

Bon je vous sort un Strip que j'avais fait sur JuMa y'a 5/6 mois, modifié pour l'occasion :

----------


## El Gringo

> Un peu de poésie.
> 
> http://dtaveau.ifrance.com/on_gagne_..._etre_poli.jpg


Quand je vous disais qu'avec Paint on pouvait tout faire... (Bon sérieux c'est vraiment toi qu'a fait ça, avec la souris et tout ? T'as mis combien de temps si c'est le cas ?)
En tout cas c'est énorme, j'adore (sur le fond aussi/surtout, hein).

----------


## Karibou



----------


## CakeRage

Hihihihi, je poste juste pour le fun ! Y'a déjà des strips géniaux !! Avec une qualité de dessin sur paint vraiment hallucinante pour certains! Des idées bien fandars comme 'y faut : ça vraiment m'a donné... le smile (non je ne céderais pas à la facilité) de tout regarder. Gloire à ce concours !!! Longue vie à bobo (non, ça c'était une blague) !!! 

So :



...           'cause you don't know the truth... 


 :^_^:

----------


## cailloux

Mon mien, pas super drôle mais j'aime bien l'idée ( par contre j'ai un peu de mal à "scénariser" la case 3 )

----------


## Pelomar

Y a beaucoup de trop de niveau la, il faut absolument que je participe.

----------


## Froyok

Ptain, je savais pas que l'on pouvait utiliser sa tablette graphique !
Tricheurs !
J'ai pas dit mon dernier banane !

(Ptain, sont excellent les morse-banane !)

----------


## albundy

Bonjour,

voici le mien  ::): 
Pièce jointe 851

----------


## albundy

Pourquoi il apparait pas en grand mon dessin ?

----------


## Kaenyth

> Un peu de poésie.
> 
> http://dtaveau.ifrance.com/on_gagne_..._etre_poli.jpg



Vraiment beaucoup de super strip!

Pour l'instant celui qui m'a fait le plus rire, c'est celui là!  :;): 

J'esserai de faire quelque chose... me manque plus qu'une chose... l'idée

----------


## Kamikaze

::ninja::

----------


## Nonok

> Ouais


Rien que pour l'hebergeur de l'image tu devrais te lapider avec des bananes.  :;): 

Sinon je ne participerai pas à ce concours, la dernière fois que j'ai fait un truc avec des bananes j'ai eu un mega avertissement  ::):  vous n'aimez pas l'art moderne et les anus alors tant pis.

Bonne chance pour le concours et Nemeo, si t'a fait ton strip, je t'aime et jerrygolay.

----------


## Charal

Ma modeste contribution:




: phear :  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Doric

A moi! A moi!

----------


## chenoir

On a le droit à plusieurs strips ou on est limité à un seul?

Par contre je suis halluciné par celui de Nemeo. Je le trouve génial.

----------


## mescalin

On peut en faire tout plein, on peut flooder du strip  ::wub::

----------


## b0b0

:B):  Et bien, continuez ça me fait bien marrer  :B): 


Des fois.

----------


## Gregouze

Rhaa à cause d'un montage à la con et inutile sur un autre topic j'ai complètement raté le début de ce con cours et vais partir nettement désavantagé.

----------


## b0b0

> Rhaa à cause d'un montage à la con et inutile sur un autre topic j'ai complètement raté le début de ce con cours et vais partir nettement désavantagé.


L'excuse bidon !  ::o:

----------


## Gregouze

Ah ah je viens de voir que j'avais Paint au boulot  :B): 

Par contre en open space va falloir la jouer fine  ::ninja::

----------


## abyssahx

> Ah ah je viens de voir que j'avais Paint au boulot 
> 
> Par contre en open space va falloir la jouer fine


Tiens, c'est ce que je viens de faire...

Mais d'où me vient l'inspiration

----------


## Nemeo

> Quand je vous disais qu'avec Paint on pouvait tout faire... (Bon sérieux c'est vraiment toi qu'a fait ça, avec la souris et tout ? T'as mis combien de temps si c'est le cas ?)
> En tout cas c'est énorme, j'adore (sur le fond aussi/surtout, hein).


Merci. Oui, c'est moi qui l'ai fait à la souris, avec paint.net (en utilisant que les outils équivalents à paint, bien sûr). J'ai mis environ 1h30 à le faire. Je m'en voulais tellement d'avoir raté le concours de poésie que j'me suis juré d'y mettre le temps qu'il fallait pour celui-là!

----------


## chenoir

BAN. Il a pas utilisé paint.

----------


## Valkyr

Je viens de relire cette récente planche de Boulet - et les 3 dernières cases pourraient très bien faire un strip pour le concours  ::ninja::

----------


## Bebealien

OUééé trop fort.
A mon tour !

----------


## b0b0

::ninja::

----------


## Alco

Lol, quel concours debile  :;):

----------


## overdrives

> Aller un autre !
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/366...3c642b9063.jpg
> 
> 
> *petite modif*


zut j'avais un peu prévu la même chose  :B): 




> Lol, quel concours debile 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/8136...a1fbd28114.jpg


 ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## abyssahx

La suite :



Le premier :
http://abyssahx.free.fr/CPC.PNG

----------


## Nemeo

> BAN. Il a pas utilisé paint.


Meeeeheuuuuu! Il a dit dans l'intitulé du concours qu'on avait le droit d'utiliser un truc comme paint... ::cry:: 

Faut me le dire si chuis disqualifié, j'allais faire une seconde entrée. ::cry::

----------


## Pimûsu

Le monde de Nemeo...

T'inquiète pas c'est bon à mon avis  ::):

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

Oh super je ne sais pas me servir de tof.canardpc.com...

---------- Post added at 11h09 ---------- Previous post was at 11h06 ----------

----------


## Doric

> A la rache iso-1664 sous *gimp* en 30 mn


Loupé. Dommage.

----------


## carbish

Le morse est de retour après un peu de repos.

----------


## carbish



----------


## Doric

J'adore  ::wub::

----------


## Galak-tus

Et dire que je me suis inscrit exprès...

----------


## carbish



----------


## aloxbollox

Yo.

----------


## ledemonboiteux

Bonjour, voila une participation (faite avec kolourPaint en 5 minutes).

----------


## aloxbollox

:tired:

----------


## b0b0

Haha ::):

----------


## benben

A moi, A moi !
Faut quand même avouer qu'il y a du niveau.  :;):

----------


## Saint Empire

:Emo:

----------


## Jubator2000

désolé...

----------


## aloxbollox

Wooo !



Voila, fini la récré je retourne au boulot, je suis pas là souvent mais je pense bien à vous.

Bisous.

Bollox.

----------


## b0b0



----------


## Nemeo

Rien ne vaut l'amitié d'une banane.

----------


## Roupille



----------


## GeorgesAbitboL



----------


## b0b0

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/94c...5291d4a437.jpg


Tain j'ai mis du temps à comprendre  ::ninja::

----------


## Roupille

> Tain j'ai mis du temps à comprendre


Pourtant j'ai bien entouré ce qui est important pour comprendre re ::ninja:: 

Enfin je remarque que nous nous sommes nombreux à voir une référence phallique dans une banane.

----------


## Saint Empire



----------


## Galak-tus



----------


## baldino

canpc_baldino.JPG

----------


## Shaman2002

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8f691cc2-19b8-450d-88e6-0e49afb6530f

----------


## Benny boy



----------


## _Uriel_

Je sens que ce concours de banane va rester dans les annales.

----------


## b0b0

Comme tous mes concours  :B):

----------


## Toxic

La lutte est rude pour la 3ème place n'empêche, mais pour vous motiver je vous mets mon strip à moi, qui est 2ème derrière Casque :

----------


## b0b0

> La lutte est rude pour la 3ème place n'empêche, mais pour vous motiver je vous mets mon strip à moi, qui est 2ème derrière Casque :
> 
> https://www.nakasha-spain.com/shop/i...oun-305968.jpghttps://www.nakasha-spain.com/shop/i...oun-305968.jpghttps://www.nakasha-spain.com/shop/i...oun-305968.jpg


 :^_^:  j'adore la chute !

----------


## Zevka



----------


## Zilief

Nemeo champion du monde de banane !  :;):

----------


## padow

> Je sens que ce concours de banane va être bannales.



Fixed

----------


## _Uriel_

Oh l'autre comment il pourri mon super jeu de mots  ::sad::

----------


## padow

> Oh l'autre comment il pourri mon super jeu de mots


Désolé  :deniso:

----------


## Charal

Un peu de poésie:

----------


## Silver

Click to enlarge.

----------


## Amishboy

Allez je me lance, juste pour le fun!



Ceci est bien sûr un hommage à la Planète des singes de Pierre Boule, sauf que là, ce serait une planète où les bananes serait la race dominante et les humains des...bananes!

----------


## Galak-tus



----------


## maurice bouchon



----------


## theo_le_zombie

Mon mien :

----------


## Trop bien



----------


## badmad

voila la mienne :

----------


## Charal

Hop, référence ciné:

----------


## Roupille



----------


## Saint Empire

2 hit combo.

----------


## angshmal

Vu que vous dessinnez tous super bien, j'ai fait ça, pour rabaisser le niveau un peu, parce que bon...           



 ::lol::

----------


## Velgos



----------


## Benedetto

Merci pour ces moments de franche rigolade !!! Z'etes excellent les gars//

Ma contribution

----------


## rmp

Ma contribution

----------


## Nemeo

Désolé de la qualité. On fait ce qu'on peut, hein !  ::):

----------


## Kaenyth

Ma contribution:

*La véritable histoire de Matrix*

----------


## Dorian

Je viens de comprendre le BAN âne... après quatre pages de posts  :tired: 
Excellent concours, le strip de Casque avec la banane est tellement drôle !

----------


## Saint Empire



----------


## Nibher



----------


## Kaenyth

> Rien ne vaut l'amitié d'une banane.
> 
> http://dtaveau.ifrance.com/bananedelextreme.jpg


J'aime beaucoup celui ci. :;): 
Tu l'as vraiment fait avec paint?

----------


## chenoir

Allez, une nouvelle avec une charade d'un niveau extremement compliqué :

----------


## Froyok

> Ma contribution:
> 
> *La véritable histoire de Matrix*
> 
> http://img3.hostingpics.net/pics/841548Matrix.png


J'en étais sur !  ::ninja::

----------


## benben

> Ma contribution:
> 
> *La véritable histoire de Matrix*


Sympa celui-la !  :^_^:

----------


## Nemeo

> J'aime beaucoup celui ci.
> Tu l'as vraiment fait avec paint?


J'ai lu qu'on pouvait utiliser un truc à peu près équivalent à paint. J'ai utilisé paint.net, un logiciel gratuit. Il contient les même outils de base, et quelques outils plus complexes. J'ai seulement utilisé les outils disponibles sur paint, rien de plus. Courbes, ronds, rectangles, remplissage, et beaucoup de copier-coller. La seule différence est que paint.net effectue un léger décrenelage.

----------


## Charal

allé un dernier pour la route: black&white style, attention, c'est profond comme message  ::ninja::

----------


## maurice bouchon



----------


## _Uriel_

Ouais non, mais c'est pas parce qu'on met pas de traits que ça fait moins de 4 images  :tired: 



Ceci dit le dessin est très sympatique.

----------


## nazg

Bon hop, j'en ai refait un plus compréhensible. (enfin, je crois)
Après avoir travaillé dessus toute la nuit du matin de l'après midi.

----------


## chenoir

Au début je voulais mettre des sous-titres mais finalement le dessins se suffit à lui même.

J'éspère...

----------


## cailloux

Petite mise à jour : ajout d'expressions du visage.

----------


## padow

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/dce...d3e993830d.jpg


 ::P: jay jay. :;):

----------


## Mortis Ghost

Saint Empire > J'adore. Vraiment.

----------


## Shub Lasouris

c'est laid

----------


## Marty

Nemeo et velgos, magnifique !  ::wub:: 

 :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## Benedetto

bon en fait je recycle...mais bon...




j'adore le Matrix!!!!!!

----------


## Saint Empire

attention , j'assume le politiquement non correct , et je m'en excuse d'avance.

----------


## padow

> attention , j'assume le politiquement non correct , et je m'en excuse d'avance.
> 
> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/1097/runnn.jpg


P'tain tu dessine trop bien  ::o:  on dirait une photo !

t'as fait ça avec paint ?

----------


## aloxbollox

> P'tain tu dessine trop bien  on dirait une photo !
> 
> t'as fait ça avec paint ?


C'est toi sur la photo ?  ::|:

----------


## Benedetto

tient Mécréant !!!!!

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Recyclage du topic sur les jeux sous paint !  ::o:

----------


## Moen

Voilà, attention il y a un sens caché dans ce strip (tease) !

Je sais c'est nul mais j'en suis fier !

----------


## Benedetto

> Recyclage du topic sur les jeux sous paint !



je l'ai dis et j'assume.. pas le temps de faire mieux.. mais en fait vu le niveau de créativité de ce concours, je déclare forfait... y 'en a des beaucoup trop fort pour moi !   Bravo les gens, je me marre bien ! ::P:

----------


## abyssahx

Un dernier parce que je commence à avoir honte ...




Rappel
http://abyssahx.free.fr/CPC2.PNG
http://abyssahx.free.fr/CPC.PNG

----------


## Marty

J'avais fait ça mais ça ne rentre pas dans les règles du concours, alors, j'ai fait ça :



 ::ninja::

----------


## Igloo

> Recyclage du topic sur les jeux sous paint !


Ce concours est un recyclage des jeux sous paint...  :tired: 

Et vous êtes tous immonde de talent.

 :Emo:

----------


## Benedetto

> Ce concours est un recyclage des jeux sous paint... 
> 
> Et vous êtes tous immonde de talent.


Non, Non.. y a que moi qui n'est pas eu le temps ni le courage de créer des srtip et qui est honteusement repiqué mes MSpaint jeux vidéo... ce concours n'est pas un recyclage, ce sont des vrais créatif !!!!!  :;): 

voilà, je me devais de sauver l'honneur des gens ! :B):

----------


## Darkfire8

Voici ma modeste création (faite en beaucoup trop de temps à mon gout  :^_^: )

----------


## Gregouze

J'ai pas (encore) tout regardé, j'espère que ce superbe jeu de mot n'a pas déjà été fait.  ::ninja::

----------


## _Uriel_

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c8d...5-cc7201dd1ba2
> 
> J'ai pas (encore) tout regardé, j'espère que ce superbe jeu de mot n'a pas déjà été fait.


Si. Désolé.




Mais le tien est mieux  ::ninja::

----------


## Igloo

> Non, Non.. y a que moi qui n'est pas eu le temps ni le courage de créer des srtip et qui est honteusement repiqué mes MSpaint jeux vidéo


Je n'ai jamais dit qu'ils avaient fait ça, j'ai dit que l'idée du concours était recyclée du topic des jeux sous Paint.

Et le niveau y est tout aussi haut. :emo2:

----------


## Gregouze

> Si. Désolé.


Damnit!  :Emo: 



> Mais le tien est mieux


Carrément!  ::ninja:: 

On a le droit à la tablette non?

----------


## Shub Lasouris

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c8d...5-cc7201dd1ba2
> 
> J'ai pas (encore) tout regardé, j'espère que ce superbe jeu de mot n'a pas déjà été fait.


OMAGAD! J'ai ri, beaucoup

----------


## Nemeo

Dites quand vous en avez marre !  :^_^:

----------


## Neø

L'ultime participation après ça vous pourrez tous arrêter de partipisser :

 :Emo:  putaing en plus j'assume c'est moche heing ?

----------


## Pimûsu

et 90% de ton temps est passé sur la chaussure :D

----------


## Froyok

Noooooon !
J'ai plus de piles dans mon stylo pour ma tablette graphique !  ::O: 

Et aucunes d'avance...  :tired:

----------


## cailloux

> Noooooon !
> J'ai plus de piles dans mon stylo pour ma tablette graphique ! 
> 
> Et aucunes d'avance...


Non mais ? A la souris comme tout le monde !

----------


## _Uriel_

Hop quatrième participation :



 :Cigare:

----------


## Gregouze

> Hop quatrième participation :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/dbb...eb2f6f798d.jpg


Pas mal! Mais j'ai pas autant rigolé que ta machine à sous banane animée.

----------


## _Uriel_

> Pas mal! Mais j'ai pas autant rigolé que ta machine à sous banane animée.


Ah ah celle avec le message subliminal?  ::P:

----------


## Gregouze

> Ah ah celle avec le message subliminal?


OUAY  :^_^: 
J'en ris encore là.

----------


## Galak-tus



----------


## nhulk

> http://www.---------.com/voir/130309...itre045126.PNG



Ouh le vilain plagiat !

J'ai vu le même scénario sur un strip tout à l'heure en cherchant des idées, je n'arrive pas à le retrouver  :tired:

----------


## [gik]

> Loupé. Dommage.


promis juré fouetté a la paint avec gimp sans filtres juste avec une sourie sans frites et une banane sans filtres et sans tablette graphique et sans peur et sans reproches et...

----------


## Pimûsu

Un quatrième pour relever les 3 autres...

CLIK TO ENLARGE



...ou pas  ::ninja::

----------


## carbish

> Un quatrième pour relever les 3 autres...
> 
> CLIK TO ENLARGE
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/3b6...a3d30054ff.jpg
> 
> ...ou pas



J'applaudis!
 ::wub::

----------


## Beb



----------


## Pimûsu

Comment ai je pu passer à côté des Worms  ::(:

----------


## padow

J'y avais pensé aussi mais la flemme.

----------


## [Braiyan]

> Envoyé par b0b0
> 
> banane dans le s*l*ip
> 
> 
> Fixed


Grilled, et en images :;):

----------


## Silver

> Recyclage du topic sur les jeux sous paint !


Au moins ce sujet est en sticky.  :B): 

Une nouvelle...

----------


## b0b0

> Ouh le vilain plagiat !
> 
> J'ai vu le même scénario sur un strip tout à l'heure en cherchant des idées, je n'arrive pas à le retrouver


Sauf que je l'avais pas lu  :B):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Au moins ce sujet est en sticky. 
> 
> Une nouvelle...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/00560c3...1-c8c10aa05f0c


J'aime

----------


## dusty_nova



----------


## Nemeo

Promis, c'est le dernier.

----------


## Pimûsu

> .


C'est comme si il manquait la banane...  ::siffle::

----------


## [gik]

\o/ SAYBO CPC \o/

----------


## nhulk

> Sauf que je l'avais pas lu


La voila  ::):

----------


## b0b0

> La voila


 ::o: Connaissais pas, mais le mien est mieux  :B):

----------


## [Braiyan]

> Connaissais pas, mais *le mien est mieux*


Je suis [Braiyan], et j'approuve ce message.

----------


## unpierrot

BAC + 2 en Paint  :B):

----------


## dusty_nova

> C'est comme si il manquait la banane...


ayé corrigé  ::P:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Encore une et c'est dans les règles cette fois :

----------


## iridium

Salut aux canards.
Je traîne sur le site depuis pas mal de temps, et je me suis enfin inscrit pour participer au concours de b0b0 débilement génial.

J'y ai passé du temps pour faire un truc soigné, mais j'ai eu l'idée dès la parution du concours. Tout est fait uniquement avec les outils crayon, gomme, sélection de couleur, remplissage et copier/coller.
Voici ma participation :



---------- Post added at 22h29 ---------- Previous post was at 22h27 ----------

Beb, je te hais !  ::'(:

----------


## benben

Pfioulala ça envoie le pâté par ici...
Un deuxième essai :

----------


## Buddy_Christ

Après 3 edits, j'avoue sans problème que je chie dans la colle avec l'hébergeur d'images CPC  :Cigare:  

CLIKAYZ çAY FAY POUR §§

----------


## [gik]



----------


## Carpette

Hop, et j'ai pas honte !

----------


## getcha

:bourré:

----------


## [gik]



----------


## Arseur

JE NE M4ARRETERAI JAMAIS §§§§

----------


## carbish

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/71b794c...d-c9b98969b4cd
> 
> JE NE M4ARRETERAI JAMAIS §§§§


Putain elle est pas de moi celle là, j'suis jaloux elle défonce  ::'(: .

----------


## Arseur

> Putain elle est pas de moi celle là, j'suis jaloux elle défonce .

----------


## Bwakosaure

Carrément. 'fin y'en a des biens énormes dans le lot.

Voilà mon hilarante contribution en cette heure tardive (j'hésitais entre ça et des zombies, ça manque de zombies pour l'instant. Mais c'est chiant à dessiner plein de zombies...).

----------


## [gik]

Inspiré par getcha

----------


## Zilief

Et hop !

----------


## Reizz

Allez un petit jeu :

(clic pour plus grand)

A bientôt !

(Allez un jeu de mot en relation de mon inspiration : Mangez la banane par les Dubout)

----------


## [gik]

magnifique et drole Reizz

----------


## Velgos

Je suis fier de vous, la vache, presque pas de récupération de gag existants ou de private joke, plein de créativité (les morse, la série de nameo et des tas d'autres supers).

Moi j'ai fait les miens pour Gringy mais je ne suis pas parvenu à attirer son attention. Ce n'est pas grave, il me reste une idée.

----------


## b0b0

Bon les mecs je leur demande de se lâcher , bah ils se lâchent les idiots  ::o: 

 :Emo:  merci.

----------


## Nemeo

> Allez un petit jeu :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c2e...a4d2780573.png
> (clic pour plus grand)
> 
> A bientôt !


J'adore celui-là ! Une chute prévisible à l'origine d'une chute surprenante. ::wub:: 

Donc si on suit la logique du dernier concours, il se fini dans 15 jours. A ce rythme là, va y avoir indigestion de banane.

----------


## [gik]

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=137
ptain velgos strop fort
C'est pro  ö

----------


## Reizz

> magnifique et drole Reizz


Merci !

----------


## Bwakosaure

Je poste pas mon *Bananezilla*, j'en ai honte...

...

Bon histoire de ne pas l'avoir fait pour rien :

----------


## Reizz

> Faut cliquer sinon on voit rien :/
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b78...7-4f04d73b131b


Yep ça fait bien Trondheim ça classe et c'est rigolo!

----------


## Bwakosaure

Il gagne quoi au fait le gagnant?

----------


## [Braiyan]

Ah, il faut pas mettre de private joke ? Ah ben désolé pour les deux qui viennent. Au fait, mes bananes sont OGM, ce pourquoi elles sont moches.




N'empêche, celui-là, entre copitage, plantage de PC, Paint et les JPEG (*merci* b0b0 de m'avoir fait découvrir les méfaits des deux derniers), celui-ci m'a tout de même pris une heure et quart. Still, _she's my pride and joy._
Je tiens néanmoins à m'excuser auprès de Mr Couly (et de half, mais ça on s'en fout) pour avoir masacré son dessin.
EDIT : Rah putain il faut cliquay, sinon c'est pas lisible.

----------


## [gik]

Il gagne une banane Bwakosaure

----------


## [Braiyan]

> Il gagne quoi au fait le gagnant?


Son poids en bananes.

----------


## Zilief

> Il gagne quoi au fait le gagnant?


son poids en lui-même.

----------


## [gik]

une banane qui fait elle meme son propre poid

----------


## iridium

Une deuxième contribution :

----------


## _Uriel_

*LIBAYRAY VOUS DU JOUG DE L'OPPRESSEUR !
VOTAY A SPRAUCHE !*

----------


## [gik]

*votay a sprauche !*

hahahahaha
j'me gondole comme une tarte pas fraiche

----------


## carbish

Méchant Arseur qui me force à dessiner au touch pad de l'EEE! Quel calvaire  :tired: 

Bon en vitesse parce que je tiens plus:

----------


## Semifer



----------


## Arseur

> Méchant Arseur qui me force à dessiner au touch pad de l'EEE! Quel calvaire 
> 
> Bon en vitesse parce que je tiens plus:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c56d3d2...e-f34061fa700f


Ouais bah c'est pas pire que mes dessins sans touchpad  ::):

----------


## _Uriel_

> *votay a sprauche !*
> 
> hahahahaha
> j'me gondole comme une tarte pas fraiche


 :^_^:

----------


## Zilief

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...ageID=49868639

nardinn, comment j'avais collé l'autre image t't'aleur ? ....

----------


## carapitcho

Merci pour ces super strips les gars ! Je me suis bien marré et pourtant, j'ai pas le cœur à rire.  ::):

----------


## redsensei

Enfant battu, Alcool, Playstation 3, toussa toussa daysolay  ::P:

----------


## [Braiyan]

Allez c'est le dernier, je m'arrête parce que je vais dormir.
Il est moins moche que d'habitude.

Raah, et sinon, arbish et carseur (ouais, je vous mélange parce que vous êtes pareils), soyez des hommes, dessinez à la souris ! Ou mieux, au trackball  :Bave:  !
Et puis, vous ne pourriez pas (un des 2) changer d'avatar sivouplé ? On confond  :;):

----------


## carapitcho

Click to enlarge my strip



Gros pompage pour le "scénario" et comme vous pouvez le constater, je ne sais pas dessiner, mais alors pas du tout.

----------


## [Braiyan]

> Gros pompage pour le "scénario" et comme vous pouvez le constater, je ne sais pas dessiner, mais alors pas du tout.


J'ai ri. Je ne la connaissais pas.

----------


## Zilief

Wououououououuuuu... Eh bin mon pov'b0b0, t'as pas fini d'en lire des conneries !  ::P:

----------


## carapitcho

Quand on sème, on récolte !



Oui, je ne sais toujours pas dessiner !

----------


## Semifer

> Click to enlarge my strip
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2cf...5fe8f4e0de.jpg
> 
> Gros pompage pour le "scénario" et comme vous pouvez le constater, je ne sais pas dessiner, mais alors pas du tout.


Ouuuuuuuuuh, il a trop regardé "Faut-il", bouuuuuuuuuuuuuh  :tired:

----------


## b0b0

> Wououououououuuuu... Eh bin mon pov'b0b0, t'as pas fini d'en lire des conneries !


Pour ça j'ai juste à lire mes post'z.

----------


## CakeRage

> Click to enlarge my strip
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2cf...5fe8f4e0de.jpg
> 
> Gros pompage pour le "scénario" et comme vous pouvez le constater, je ne sais pas dessiner, mais alors pas du tout.





> Ouuuuuuuuuh, il a trop regardé "Faut-il", bouuuuuuuuuuuuuh


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6Cd-cFEdms 

Huhuhu !!

----------


## El Gringo

> Voici ma modeste création (faite en beaucoup trop de temps à mon gout )
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/47a...7a58577138.jpg


Je me suis bien esclaffé, mais t'as du recycler une blague là nan ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Moi j'ai fait les miens pour Gringy mais je ne suis pas parvenu à attirer son attention. Ce n'est pas grave, il me reste une idée.


Si tu veux m'impressionner faut que tu fasse un truc avec Elite Banana, les bananes japonaises. Mais faut que ce soit un truc qui les mette en valeur, genre ta banane qui arrive heureuse, elle voit une elite banana et elle repart en pleurant. Enfin bon te sent pas obligé hein, déjà si tu pouvais poster au moins une fois sur un topic sans sortir un truc de gros psychopate ça m'impressionnenerait énormement.




> Click to enlarge my strip
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2cf...5fe8f4e0de.jpg
> 
> Gros pompage pour le "scénario" et comme vous pouvez le constater, je ne sais pas dessiner, mais alors pas du tout.


Ouais normalement c'est du roti, une banane au café c'est normal.

----------


## fishinou

Désolay, j'ai pas trouvé mieux  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> Attention ma contribution arrive ....
> 
> (J'espère que personne n'a eu l'idée avant moi )


Si c'est une banane qui joue à l'OM t'es loin d'être le premier désolé.
Edit : Bon ben c'était pas ça, mais t'étais pas le premier non plus désolé.

----------


## fishinou

> Si c'est une banane qui joue à l'OM t'es loin d'être le premier désolé.
> Edit : Bon ben c'était pas ça, mais t'étais pas le premier non plus désolé.


 ::o: 

J'ai du passer à coté alors ... Tant pis.

 :Emo:

----------


## [gik]

j'me suis pas foulay

----------


## Patate

Hop

----------


## maurice bouchon



----------


## Darkfire8

> Je me suis bien esclaffé, mais t'as du recycler une blague là nan ?


Wép ça vient d'une blague à la con que j'avais entendu :P

----------


## Tromzy

P'tain les gars franchement vous déchirez trop, c'est excellent.




> Quand on sème, on récolte !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/32a...b2da26f7d3.jpg
> 
> Oui, je ne sais toujours pas dessiner !


Ca c'est pompé du Petit Spirou, mais si c'est involontaire c'est pas mal.  :B):

----------


## jaroh

Voici ma ptite contribution, cliquez pour agrandir...

----------


## [gik]

dessiner avé la souris c'est trop jouissif:
je tente un trait? essaye encore! bon j'vais la soumettre ste souris #@%§ epic fail!
mais après avoir traité 48 fois et appuyé sur ctrl+z 32 fois t'as un sioupayrbeu gribouillage
on montre le truc et on fait "ué c'est vite fait j'me suis pas cassay les buburnes non plus hein" par contre si y'en a un qui dit que ta banane ressemble a une girafe OMFG
j'adore ce "con"cours

tentative au pavet taquetile, c'est über hardcore

----------


## Velgos

> Si tu veux m'impressionner faut que tu fasse un truc avec Elite Banana, les bananes japonaises. Mais faut que ce soit un truc qui les mette en valeur, genre ta banane qui arrive heureuse, elle voit une elite banana et elle repart en pleurant. Enfin bon te sent pas obligé hein, déjà si tu pouvais poster au moins une fois sur un topic sans sortir un truc de gros psychopate ça m'impressionnenerait énormement.


:partenpleurant:

----------


## Dreadk

Et hop !

----------


## Valkyr



----------


## Therapy2crew

hum hum ...

----------


## carapitcho

Y a des connaisseurs de Faut-il ici, ça fait plaisir de voir qu'on est entre personnes cultivées. 

Par contre, je ne lis pas le petit Spirou, de toute façon, je ne sais pas lire  ::ninja::

----------


## BigDams



----------


## _Uriel_

C'est fait avec Paint ça?  :tired:

----------


## Pimûsu

Y'a une nouvelle version de paint avec des calques ?
 ::sad::

----------


## BigDams

Paint.net  ::wub::

----------


## Arseur

Cheat BAN.  ::ninja::

----------


## _Uriel_

C'est un scandale, je demande le bananissement !

----------


## Pimûsu

> Cheat BAN.


Clairement...  ::|:

----------


## BigDams

Non pas le bananissement pitié, ça fait trop mal  ::cry::

----------


## [gik]

> C'est un scandale, je demande le bananissement !


En  plus c'est un jipayg piraté, j'appelle de suite Albananel

----------


## mescalin

De toute façon vous pouvez y aller, j'avais gagné la victoire dés le début  :Cigare:

----------


## [gik]

> De toute façon vous pouvez y aller, j'avais gagné la victoire dés le début


Moi j'suis persuadé que Chuck Nourrice vas te pounz, mécréant

----------


## Pimûsu



----------


## Darkfire8

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/2bc885c...f-976e190c8c3f


Je crois que Paint ça sous entendais fait main !

Déja qu'y a des ptits malins qui dessinent via des périphériques de cheater!

Alors bon le georges clooney tu me fera pas croire que tu l'a dessiné au trackball hein!

Mais bien marrant cela dit ^^

----------


## carapitcho

Paint ou pas, il faut faire un strip de 3 ou 4 cases, donc George il peut rentrer chez lui boire sa merde en dosette :D

----------


## Darkfire8

A wé autant pour moi j'avais compris 4 maxi ^^
Bon moi j'ai déja perdu 1h de révision pour faire mon truc hideu alors je ne vais pas en refaire de second ... Par contre je dois préparer un packaging pour un jus de fruit sur le marché du Mexique .. ça compte si je met une banane sur l'etiquette ?  ::P:

----------


## Pimûsu



----------


## Darkfire8

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/15e...bbce60d7c7.jpg


C'est bizarre on dirait vachement celle que t'a posté 3 messages au dessus  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pimûsu

Ouais mais c'est pas la même  ::ninja::   ::P:

----------


## badmad

Voila l'autre mien :

----------


## Galak-tus



----------


## Pimûsu

> Voila l'autre mien :
> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/9938/bannane3q.png


c'est fin, ça se mange sans fin...  ::O:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Voila l'autre mien :
> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/9938/bannane3q.png


Quel talent!! ::wub:: 

Et la chute !!!  ::wub:: 

Vivement ce soir que je m'y remette!

----------


## Lukash

voli voilou!
désolé...

----------


## _Uriel_

::O:  
b0b0, je te soupçonne de vouloir faire une thèse en psycho avec tous ces strips...

----------


## Toxic



----------


## _Uriel_

Ah ah  ::XD::

----------


## Toxic



----------


## Toxic

Bon j'ai conscience que c'est de l'humour un peu avant-gardiste et que les chutes de mes strips ne paraîtront pas évidentes à tout le monde mais avouez que rien que pour avoir obtenu cette qualité de dessin sous Paint je mérite un prix.

----------


## Toxic

---------- Post added at 16h36 ---------- Previous post was at 16h34 ----------



---------- Post added at 16h39 ---------- Previous post was at 16h36 ----------

----------


## badmad

Et dire que j'ai été refusé aux beaux arts.
Toxic tu dessines bien, t'as fais les beaux arts toi.

----------


## Toxic

Celui-ci s'intitule "Coucou, tu veux voir Magritte ?"

----------


## _Uriel_

Manque plus que les bananes molles quoi...

----------


## getcha

Mais c'est pas des strips ! Arbitre !!!!

----------


## cailloux

'tain les 4 premiers tableaux je les ais détournés avec le Gmod... c'est un complot ?  :tired:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Mon mien :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0b3...01ad961e14.jpg


Excellent !

 ::siffle::

----------


## Arseur

Ahah l'origine du monde....

----------


## Theor

A tout hasard, si jamais ça choque, désolé :

----------


## Saint Empire

bon un ptit dernier!

----------


## Hardiman

Humpf

----------


## Kaenyth

Un petit 2ème dans la mouvance du premier...

Après la véritable histoire de Matrix, la vrai mort de Boba Fett!

Et dire qu'on trouvait la version officielle déjà ridicule...

----------


## Aphte

Ca, c'est bogoss.

----------


## Nemeo

J'ai menti.



Mon niveau était déjà pas bien haut mais là il baisse de strip en strip.

----------


## sciopath

Quand banane poufiasse se fait surprendre par sa mère, en train de se préparer pour embrasser les grands à la fête ce soir :

----------


## [Braiyan]

Aaah ! Je proteste ! Pourquoi on a mis le strip du chevalier en bandeau d'accueil CPC, et pas un plus neutre comme celui de Casque (ou celui de b0b0) ::ninja::  ?

----------


## Arseur

Ouais ! Ou un morse !

----------


## Bwakosaure

Un autre  ::ninja::

----------


## Nemeo

Je suis célèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèbre ! Wooohooooo ! w00t ! w00t ! *se roule par terre, tourne 6 fois sur place et fait une attaque cérébrale*

----------


## BigDams

HORS-CONCOURS:


Pas de demande de banane SVP ::siffle::

----------


## overdrives



----------


## Arseur

Hahaha le dernier !!

----------


## overdrives



----------


## Trop bien



----------


## Sephira_One

Terrible la mort de Boba Fett. C'est tellement vrai...

----------


## Froyok

Franchement, je m'attendais à la voir :

----------


## Sk-flown

(je certifie que cette image est passée dans paint...)

 :B):

----------


## Kod

Voilà ! Bon c'est histoire de participer à un concours de b0b0 hein  ::P: 
Au moins avec ma qualité graphique, on voit que ça n'a pu être fait qu'avec PAINT xD

----------


## Marty

> Je suis célèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèbre ! Wooohooooo ! w00t ! w00t ! *se roule par terre, tourne 6 fois sur place et fait une attaque cérébrale*


En même temps, l'histoire du chevalier est magnifique.
Par contre, ton niveau baisse clairement.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kod

Moi je trouve pas.  ::):

----------


## Nemeo

> Par contre, ton niveau baisse clairement.


 ::cry::

----------


## Wicked Style

Bah le chevalier est juste enorme quoi, le reste est bon aussi, mais le chevalier quoi...

Quoi ?

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Hop, ma contribution, avec des vrais morceaux de cultures vidéoludiques dedans !

----------


## Marty

> 


Nan mais le chevalier quoi !
"Je voudrais bien une banane...Merci".  ::wub:: 

C'est pas comme si on parlait d'un strip mettant en scène un morse avec des défenses/bananes.  ::ninja:: 

 :;):

----------


## Silver

> Franchement, je m'attendais à la voir :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/167...12224e7afe.jpg


Ah ah ! Je m'en suis chargé ici.  :Cigare: 

Et Toxic s'est chargé du peintre là.


Quel beau couple nous faisons.  :Emo:

----------


## badmad

Mon autre chef d'euvre :

----------


## Froyok

> Ah ah ! Je m'en suis chargé ici. 
> 
> Et Toxic s'est chargé du peintre là.
> 
> 
> Quel beau couple nous faisons.


Ha ouais merde c'est vrai...
Mais moi c'est avec l'original !  :B):

----------


## _Uriel_

Allez hop pour la cinquième participation, une thérapie de groupe :

----------


## chenoir

> Allez hop pour la cinquième participation, une thérapie de groupe :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/97c...b6fd015c3e.jpg


Roh putain, j'ai éclaté de rire comme un con dans ma chambre.

----------


## Thom'

> Allez hop pour la cinquième participation, une thérapie de groupe :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/97c...b6fd015c3e.jpg


 :^_^:

----------


## Largeman

> Roh putain, j'ai éclaté de rire comme un con dans ma chambre.


Pareil, l'un des tout meilleur.  :^_^:

----------


## Yakeru

Premier post ... ça fait un bon moment que je lis canard PC sans m'inscrire, mais là, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher pour participer à ce concours ^^ 

 
Classique  ::P:

----------


## _Uriel_

Merci les keupaings  :^_^:

----------


## Arseur

> C'est pas comme si on parlait d'un strip mettant en scène un morse avec des défenses/bananes.




 ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 00h30 ---------- Previous post was at 00h29 ----------

Sinon, excellent ton dernier, Uriel.

----------


## volatileDove

Grande oeuvre d'art d'anticipation, politique, philosophique, métaphysique ... bref  

 ::ninja::

----------


## Darkfire8

> Allez hop pour la cinquième participation, une thérapie de groupe :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/97c...b6fd015c3e.jpg


Du talent, du cul, du caca...
Tu as tous les atouts pour gagner le concours !

----------


## _Uriel_

Ah ah  :^_^:

----------


## AppleFish

Hé bien on peut dire qu'il y a de la concurrence sur ce concours !
Et Uriel à placé la barre assez haut (ou ailleurs ...)  :;): 

Voici ma modeste contribution 
(ne pas hésiter à afficher en grand)

Les aventures de NinjaBanane

----------


## Silver

:guymontagné:



 ::ninja::

----------


## Pataplouf

J'ai préféré laisser en N&B pour conserver la richesse du scénario.

----------


## Velgos

> :guymontagné:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4b95e8f...8-aaef3691b9cd


Ah putain j'ai rit, mais cette qualité d'écriture touche toujours une corde sensible chez moi.

----------


## Yakeru

Deuxième post, deuxième proposition  :;):  :

----------


## Zilief

Saint-Empire, je crois que je vais me faire tatouer ton Walker Banane Ranger...
Sur le front probablement !
C'est trop souperbe !

----------


## Yakeru

Et un dernier pour ce soir (heuu ... z'inquiétez pas pour l'heure, j'ai 5h de décalage; il est 1h chez moi ^^)

----------


## [gik]

Puisque le chevalier c'est tendance et que moi j'suis super trop fashion kwa

sacré graal bien entendu
touch da thing 4 bigue sayze

----------


## BigDams



----------


## Galak-tus

C'est quoi le rapport entre les 5 dernières pages et un strip fait sous Paint ???

----------


## aloxbollox

> C'est quoi le rapport entre les 5 dernières pages et un strip fait sous Paint ???


C'est la banane, ca glisse...

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ben après quand on vous dit que les jeux vidéos rendent fous, vous direz plus que c'est pas vrai. On a mis la barre haut là...
On est vraiment une bande de psychopathes.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> :guymontagné:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4b95e8f...8-aaef3691b9cd


Superbe ! J'adore.

----------


## moustif

> Allez un petit jeu :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c2e...a4d2780573.png
> (clic pour plus grand)
> 
> A bientôt !
> 
> (Allez un jeu de mot en relation de mon inspiration : Mangez la banane par les Dubout)


Excellent! un de mes préféré jusqu'ici ^^

----------


## Timekeeper

> http://www.---------.com/voir/130309...itre045126.PNG


Et meeerdeuh  :tired:

----------


## Valkyr

Ouais, c'était même la bannière sur la page d'accueil du site pendant un moment  ::O:

----------


## Saint Empire

Attention, variation sur un thème connu.

----------


## JuBoK

J'aimerai pas être à la place de b0b0 qui va devoir départager  ::XD:: 
Dans tout les cas bien joué à tous, yen a vraiment des très bon  ::wub::

----------


## Nemeo

J'en ai fait une autre avec le chevalier mais elle est moins bien et je sens que je vais me faire canarder...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## aloxbollox

Mais, mais... Mémé !

----------


## Saint Empire

> Mais, mais... Mémé !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/9265...d8d80d44c2.gif


HAHAHA , esstraordinaire!

----------


## Dorian

joli !

----------


## [gik]

Whoa difficile de faire mieux

----------


## Jack_Sparrow

Ma contribution.

----------


## Nemeo

Excellent la mémé !  ::P:

----------


## Dorian

excellente Jack_Sparrow ... ta façon d'écrire BaNane !  ::rolleyes:: 

Edit : Exité c'est un anglicisme ? ça vient de Exit nan ? C'est "sorti" en fait ? j'ai bon ? j'ai bon ?

----------


## _Uriel_

C'est la même dyslexie chez ceux qui écrivent 'Tunning' au lieu de 'Tuning'.

Cas intéressant au demeurant.

----------


## Saint Empire

bon aller ...

----------


## _Uriel_

Ah ah ah  ::XD::

----------


## Jack_Sparrow

> excellente Jack_Sparrow ... ta façon d'écrire BaNane ! 
> 
> Edit : Exité c'est un anglicisme ? ça vient de Exit nan ? C'est "sorti" en fait ? j'ai bon ? j'ai bon ?



Attend le pire dans tout ça, c'est qu'au début je les écrit avec un N, pis j'ai changé au dernier moment ; Aller savoir pourquoi.

Par contre excité uai la grosse faute , pendez moi.

----------


## Casque Noir

> bon aller ...
> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/7124/dockax.jpg


Ah putain, c'est super drôle.

----------


## Pelomar

Voila, Saint Empire a gagné.

----------


## Bwakosaure

Ah ah, Saint Empire et aloxbollox... tout simplement énorme XD

(bon allez Nemeo n'ai pas peur, envoie... on te lancera pas de bananes après)

----------


## Dorian

Tient de voir le gagnant du concours ça m'a fait penser qu'il n'y avait toujours pas eu de banane dizneufseinque... scandaleux !

----------


## TheToune

> bon aller ...
> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/7124/dockax.jpg


 ::O: 
Je suis plié en deux  :;):  ::P:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> bon aller ...
> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/7124/dockax.jpg


Ouais j'aime bien celle là, vulgaire mais classe en même temps et la chute est sympa. :B):

----------


## [gik]

Pfiou deja 16 pages de dessins façon delirium tremens, on a de quoi faire un enorme bouquin. On le vendrais pour  que b0b0 se fasse refaire laggle parceque ça coute cher comme operation.

----------


## b0b0

> Pfiou deja 16 pages de dessins façon delirium tremens, on a de quoi faire un enorme bouquin. On le vendrais pour  que b0b0 se fasse refaire laggle parceque ça coute cher comme operation.


 :B): Tu perds!

----------


## [gik]

Vilain! M'en fous du moment que tu delete poah mes posts, ils sont pour la poster-ité. \o/

----------


## Velgos

> bon aller ...
> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/7124/dockax.jpg


Bin elle est sympa mais c'est une blague super connue, quoi.

La mémé est tip-top.

----------


## Bourinette

Un condensé de tous les strips



:winneur:

----------


## Velgos

> Un condensé de tous les strips
> :winneur:


(Haha sur ton site y'a un sondage:*Nicolas Sarkozy star du Web...*

 Ca suffit comme ça C'est indigne d'un président J'en ai marre mais je regarde quand même Encore! C'est une manipulation des médias Sarkozy fait exprès d'en jouer

Y'a pas un seul choix positif, hihi)

----------


## carapitcho

Heureusement CPC propose l'addon "karcher" pour firefox ^^

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> (Haha sur ton site y'a un sondage:*Nicolas Sarkozy star du Web...*
> 
>  Ca suffit comme ça C'est indigne d'un président J'en ai marre mais je regarde quand même Encore! C'est une manipulation des médias Sarkozy fait exprès d'en jouer
> 
> Y'a pas un seul choix positif, hihi)


Nan c'est faux, y'a "encore!" pour ceux qu'en veulent plus! ::P:

----------


## Bwakosaure

> Chez les hommes, la morsure peut s'accompagner d'une douloureuse érection qui persiste des heures et qui peut mener à l'impuissance.


 ::o:

----------


## [gik]

Par contre ce que ferait l'araignée-banane à une femme SAYPAPRAYCIZAY #@%!
J'ai vu un hentai portuguais tiré d'une histoire vraie, y'avait un poulpe godmichet super fatal!
la preuve en image

----------


## Kaenyth

> Un condensé de tous les strips
> 
> 
> 
> :winneur:


Le choc! je m'attendais à voire un florilège de nos jolies dessins et BAM, je tombe sur horrible araignée  ::O: 

Par contre l'idée de condenser tout les strips sur une page serait une bonne idée.

----------


## Tresch

> bon aller ...
> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/7124/dockax.jpg


/thread


sérieusement.

----------


## Plé

Premier message, une banane...

Version HD  ::): 
http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/2...tetbananes.jpg

----------


## BigDams

Pour l'instant, mon top 3 serait:
-La blague à toto
-La mémé
-Le toubib

Ca ne veut pas dire que le reste est nul à chier hein, persévérez les gars !

Au fait, qu'est-ce qu'on gagne?

----------


## chenoir

Bon allez, 4ème (ou 5ème??? ) participation pour ma part.

Je reprend la trame d'un précédent strip bien connu de ce topic :



(La, si ca avait été Pluton le responsable concours, je suis à peu près certain que j'aurais été première place au concours  ::ninja:: )

----------


## yttr1um

> Envoyé par Reizz  
> Allez un petit jeu :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c2e...a4d2780573.png
> (clic pour plus grand)
> 
> A bientôt !


Moi je dis +1 pour celle la.

Simple, efficace et bien dessiné.

----------


## Moen

Bon voilà, après les oeufs, les mouches...




S'tou

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est con, j'adore.

----------


## Nemeo

Bon, s'pour rigouler un peu hein.

----------


## carbish

> Bon, s'pour rigouler un peu hein.
> 
> http://dtaveau.ifrance.com/deception2.gif



J'aime beaucoup, mais appréciable avant tout si l'on connait la première.

 :;):

----------


## benben

> Bon, s'pour rigouler un peu hein.
> 
> http://dtaveau.ifrance.com/deception2.gif


 :^_^:  Énorme, en connaissant la première évidement.
Je suis jaloux mais bravo.

----------


## carbish

Parce que j'ai ris, et que j'ai envie (même si c'est pas spécifiquement dans le concours ni marrant).

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Bon, s'pour rigouler un peu hein.
> 
> http://dtaveau.ifrance.com/deception2.gif


Ah mon avis pour les 2 réunis tu mérites de gagner quand même le ton est très sympa, ça me rappelle l'humour des vieux point 'n click, absurdement génial! :;):

----------


## Arseur

> Parce que j'ai ris, et que j'ai envie (même si c'est pas spécifiquement dans le concours ni marrant).
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8f184c2...9-e0baacd27876


Ah ah bien joué !

Et punaise globalement il y a vraiment des malades mentaux (qui savent dessiner des bananes) sur ce forum, et ça c'est la classe.

----------


## Nemeo

> Ah mon avis pour les 2 réunis tu mérites de gagner quand même le ton est très sympa, ça me rappelle l'humour des vieux point 'n click, absurdement génial!


Merci.  ::): 

Mais il y en a beaucoup qui méritent la première place. Celle avec Winston est hilarante en plus d'être somptueusement réalisée. Celle de Mémé et sa salade de fruit est ignoblement drôle. Le choix va être dur dur pour b0b0.

----------


## b0b0

Non  :B):

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare



----------


## Saint Empire

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/22bbc48...2-9d067f0803ae


Putain , j'ai riz.

(c'est encore plus drôle quand on imagine que c'est Michael Jackson)

----------


## cailloux

Hop j'espère que vous saisirez l'allusion ( au pire suffit de regarder le nom de l'image...

----------


## _Uriel_

> http://zecailloux.perso.neuf.fr/pain...s%20sables.png
> 
> Hop j'espère que vous saisirez l'allusion ( au pire suffit de regarder le nom de l'image...


Dune  ::wub::

----------


## cailloux

> Dune


Bon merci, ça me rassure alors ! ::P:

----------


## francou008

> Bon, s'pour rigouler un peu hein.
> 
> http://dtaveau.ifrance.com/deception2.gif


 :^_^:  :^_^: 



> http://zecailloux.perso.neuf.fr/pain...s%20sables.png
> 
> Hop j'espère que vous saisirez l'allusion ( au pire suffit de regarder le nom de l'image...


 ::wub::  ::wub::  Le marteleur à bananes.  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Gregouze

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/22bbc48...2-9d067f0803ae


De deux  ::wub::

----------


## SnakesMaster

Tu te crois où ?

----------


## BigDams

Un brin dérangé le garçon  :Gerbe:

----------


## Semifer

[QUOTE=Snakes
J'ai trouvé ça nul, inutile et sans talent. Et pourtant je suis très ouvert.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Putain , j'ai riz.
> 
> (c'est encore plus drôle quand on imagine que c'est Michael Jackson)





> De deux


Merci  ::wub:: 
Moi aussi je me trouve très drôle, mais je me demandais si c'est parce que je suis attardé.

----------


## Beb



----------


## Bwakosaure

Ah ben je regarde pas si y a pas de bananes.




Spoiler Alert! 


Putain c'est traaash  ::o:

----------


## Kaenyth

> Ah ben je regarde pas si y a pas de bananes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Putain c'est traaash


Tu fais bien car c'est nul à c*ier! Et non je ne fais pas d'allusion foireuse avec le strip du site... c'est vraiment "dérangé"  ::(:

----------


## Yakeru

> Tu fais bien car c'est nul à c*ier! Et non je ne fais pas d'allusion foireuse avec le strip du site... c'est vraiment "dérangé"


Ouaip ... "dérangé" c'est le mot ! Aucune personne saine d'esprit ne peut pondre un truc pareil !

Dans un autre registre, je me suis vraiment marré avec la grosse allusion à Dune  :;):

----------


## Bwakosaure

> Mais il y a beaucoup qui méritent la première place. Celle avec Winston est hilarante en plus d'être somptueusement réalisée. Celle de Mémé et sa salade de fruit est ignoblement drôle. Le choix va être dur dur pour b0b0.





> Non


De toutes façons on sait tous que b0b0 c'est un corrompu, et que c'est Casque Noir qui va gagner  ::ninja::

----------


## Pimûsu

Deux petites sans prétention histoire de...

*CLIC TO ENLARGE*





---------- Post added at 21h28 ---------- Previous post was at 21h26 ----------




> httpm/
> 
> Attention, c'est sans banane.



Comme dirait JP Coffe

"Mais c'est d'la m*************rde !"

Après lecture de quelques archives, c'est même raciste et québecois... C'est dommage j'avais un bon à priori sur les québécois... là c'est rapé.

----------


## Nemeo

[QUOTE=SnakesMast

Je crois qu'on a privé quelqu'un de son doudou un peu trop tôt à son goût.

----------


## Mille-feuilles

L'inspiration m'est venue durant la nuit :



Cela va de soi de cliquer pour mieux voir la chose. ::P: 
Bon qualité pourrie et bonne chance pour lire la fin.
(Qu'est-ce que j'aimerai avoir une tablette graphique  ::|: ).

----------


## Pimûsu

je suis en forme là !





Edit : c'est marrant le post juste avant moi parle également de santé et de banane ^^ mais ce n'est que pur hasard. Juré craché toussa...

----------


## _Uriel_

Allez hop, un ptit sixième :

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Allez ma dernière œuvre poético psychédélique post pop art!

----------


## Darkfire8

> http://www.electricretard.com/
> 
> Attention, c'est sans banane.


Beurk je sais que le forum à une huge chart mais je ne suis pas sur que ça rentre dedans... en tout cas ça rentre pas dans la mienne...
Vraiment dégeu et sans but selon moi...
Je plaint l'auteur

----------


## Cap'tain Bigleux

Purée le chevalier de Nemeo est vraiment top.
J'etais explosé de rire sur la 2e  ::):

----------


## Amishboy

J'viens de me relever pour mettre en place ces idées qui me hantaient...




Spoiler Alert! 


Ban + anne (roumanoff) = banane







Spoiler Alert! 


Bas+nana(mouskouri)+oeufs=banane







Spoiler Alert! 


Bana(Eric)+noeuds=banane




Pardon... ::zzz::

----------


## dredd



----------


## Valkyr

> Allez hop, un ptit sixième :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/7e7...aa13267837.jpg


Oh bon Dieu, ce que j'ai ri.

Et Nemeo, j'adore tout simplement ton chevalier  ::wub::

----------


## half

J'avous le monkey ball est génial !

----------


## half

Na mais comment j'aimerai pas devoir vous départager !

----------


## Kaenyth

Manque quand même un strip de Jurigeek avec des bananes!

Je suis sûr qu'il doit exister quelque chose dans notre magnifique droit tournant autour de la banane.

Half: Na mais comment j'aimerai pas devoir vous départager !

C'est facile! c'est mes miens les plus bô!  :B):

----------


## b0b0

> Na mais comment j'aimerai pas devoir vous départager !


C'est con c'est à toi de le faire. j'arrête les concours.


 ::ninja::  :nimp:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> J'avous le monkey ball est génial !


Ouais mais y'a du photo montage, non?
Mais B0B0 a déjà décidé que Néméo a gagné. ::|: 

Alors que moi c'est de l'art, mais vous pouvez pas comprendre, hein, vous pouvez pas?  ::P:

----------


## BigDams

b0b0, t'as été chez le coiffeur?!? 
Avant, on aurait dit Rahan, maintenant on dirait titoff.

----------


## Dispix

3 minutes chrono avec paint  ::ninja:: 

Edit : ouai bon en fait peut-être pas, mais ça trainait dans un coin et je trouve que ça colle assez bien avec le concours  ::):

----------


## BigDams

Dispix applique-toi bon dieu, c'est super mal fait ton truc !

----------


## _Uriel_

Edition > Coller est une fonction de Paint.
Dans mon image, j'ai en plus fait le détourage à la main pixel par pixel.
Mais si ça pose un problème, je peux aussi Paintbrushiser le singe, j'ai peur de rien  :Cigare:

----------


## Froke

Bon, ok, c'est juste une scène tirée de Banana Wars ... 
 ::P:

----------


## Mr Ianou

18 pages avec beaucoup de génie pour certaine.

Je serai b0b0 j'éliminerai celle qui sont déjà inspiré de blague connu (même si il y en a des magnifique) et j'enverrai mon deuxième lot en même temps que le premier.

Ah non merde je m'égare.

Ma contribution nul a chié par a rapport a tant d'autre.



Bravo a tous.

----------


## Nemeo

> Edition > Coller est une fonction de Paint.


Je pense qu'il s'agit de la seule limite implicite du concours. Sinon, autant copier-coller sous paint un travail qu'on a fait sous photoshop.

Enfin je dis ça, c'est surtout parce que je serais le seul à pas pouvoir tricher: je l'ai pas et je sais pas m'en servir.  :^_^: 

Et puis je veux voir le singe paintbrushé, accessoirement.  :;):

----------


## carapitcho

> je suis en forme là !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/36f...b70ba929eb.png
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : c'est marrant le post juste avant moi parle également de santé et de banane ^^ mais ce n'est que pur hasard. Juré craché toussa...


J'aime beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Dorian

Ma contribution qui m'est venue en matant la vidéo du reportage d'où provient le fabuleux "coucou" de über

----------


## _Uriel_

> Et puis je veux voir le singe painbrushé, accessoirement.


Ok, je m'y emploie  :;):

----------


## Pimûsu

> Je pense qu'il s'agit de la seule limite implicite du concours. Sinon, autant copier-coller sous paint un travail qu'on a fait sous photoshop.
> 
> Enfin je dis ça, c'est surtout parce que je serais le seul à pas pouvoir tricher: je l'ai pas et je sais pas m'en servir. 
> 
> Et puis je veux voir le singe painbrushé, accessoirement.


Dixit un utilisateur de Paint.Net  ::siffle:: 

 :;):

----------


## Mélanome

Voilà ma contribution à votre quête :

----------


## chenoir

On a le droit aux strips se moquant de la religion? 

Ca va etre le déchainement si c'est le cas...

----------


## Dorian

> Mélanome


Je trouve les deux premières cases excellentes, relativement fines, sans être vulgaires, même si la suite par en sucette  :^_^:

----------


## Mélanome

> Je trouve les deux premières cases excellentes, relativement fines, sans être vulgaires, même si la suite par en sucette


Ouais ... j'ai du mal à rester fin ...  :^_^:

----------


## chenoir

Allez, encore une participation pour ma part :

----------


## Mélanome

Tu parles en connaisseur  ?!  ::O: 

J'ai bien une suite à la mienne mais j'ose pas la mettre ... (sans allusions déplacées) ...

 :^_^:

----------


## LPTheKiller

> Allez, encore une participation pour ma part :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/6d1...8cd60bd8ca.jpg


 ::): 

C'est tout fait sur Paint ça  ::mellow::  ?? Bon boulot...

----------


## chenoir

> Tu parles en connaisseur  ?! 
> 
> J'ai bien une suite à la mienne mais j'ose pas la mettre ... (sans allusions déplacées) ...


J'aurais pu te demander si ton strip aussi était en quelque sorte autobiographique...  ::siffle:: .

Par contre oui, c'est du total paint.

----------


## Nemeo

> Dixit un utilisateur de Paint.Net



Je ne vois pas trop le rapport ? 

Le concours demande que le dessin soit fait à partir de paint ou d'un logiciel qui fait à peu près comme paint. Je n'utilise que les fonctions courbes, pinceau, brosse, prélèvement d'une couleur, gomme, remplissage, cercle, rectangle, rectangle arrondi, texte et dites-moi si je me trompe, ils sont tous dans paint. Les copier-coller que je fais sont fait à partir de mes propres dessins. (sauf le miniperso et la pub mais bon, c'est du fun hors concours).

D'ailleurs, la meilleur preuve est que leur qualité est très mauvaise. :^_^:

----------


## Mélanome

> J'aurais pu te demander si ton strip aussi était en quelque sorte autobiographique... .


Oups ... désolé si j'ai touché un point sensible ...  :;):

----------


## chenoir

Ah mais pas du tout, tête de gland  :B):

----------


## Mélanome

Oui bon ... c'est pas grave. Des pannes ça arrive à tout le monde ...

----------


## aloxbollox

J'emmerde paint, je ne bosse qu'avec Photoshop.  :B):

----------


## chenoir

N'empêche, admirez quand même la finesse du dessin, la qualité des gags présents à presque chaque case, la tête de notre pape Jeannot premier, le double Epic Fail au niveau du Censored de la case 3, etc... :auto-publicité:

----------


## Mélanome

J'avoue ... pour avoir un peu travaillé la question ton pape lapin bleu est vachement bien foutu pour du paint !

D'autant plus que tu l'a fait assez vite !  ::lol::

----------


## OpiumScout

uh uh !

----------


## lordsupra

Hop, un strip scientifique ùù

----------


## Reizz

Un peu de Music Hall :


(clic pour plus grand)

A bientôt !

----------


## Pimûsu

> Je ne vois pas trop le rapport ? 
> 
> Le concours demande que le dessin soit fait à partir de paint ou d'un logiciel qui fait à peu près comme paint. Je n'utilise que les fonctions courbes, pinceau, brosse, prélèvement d'une couleur, gomme, remplissage, cercle, rectangle, rectangle arrondi, texte et dites-moi si je me trompe, ils sont tous dans paint. Les copier-coller que je fais sont fait à partir de mes propres dessins. (sauf le miniperso et la pub mais bon, c'est du fun hors concours).
> 
> D'ailleurs, la meilleur preuve est que leur qualité est très mauvaise.


Non mais moi j'ai rien dit, le fait que Paint.Net améliore le rendu ne retire rien au mérite de tes idées ;-) 

Mais bon le copier-coller c'est du Paint... et de toutes façons après faut gérer en détourage et sans calques... 

Par contre tu es hors sujet en parlant de copier-coller une oeuvre complète sous Photoshop vers Paint en fait (Qui fait ça ???), c'est surtout ça que je voulais dire. En prendre un bout et l'intégrer dans son œuvre c'est loin d'être une facilité.

ouala ouala merde je vais casser l'ambiance, vite d'autres trips  :;):

----------


## b0b0

Attention un dessin tout bête et bien foutu sous paint à autant voire plus de charme qu'un truc fait ailleurs. je prendrais en compte tout ça, mais bon l'idée et si ça m'a fait marrer c'est juste le plus important.

----------


## Pimûsu

> Attention un dessin tout bête et bien foutu sous paint à autant voire plus de charme qu'un truc fait ailleurs. je prendrais en compte tout ça, mais bon l'idée et si ça m'a fait marrer c'est juste le plus important.


toutafé et toutédi ;-)

---------- Post added at 20h10 ---------- Previous post was at 20h08 ----------




> Hop, un strip scientifique ùù 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/ee9d...99e41fc9f8.png


J'aime :D

----------


## _Uriel_

Hop, avec le singe refait :

----------


## Pimûsu



----------


## chenoir

> J'avoue ... pour avoir un peu travaillé la question ton pape lapin bleu est vachement bien foutu pour du paint !
> 
> D'autant plus que tu l'a fait assez vite !


Le tiens est pas mal foutu non plus. En tous cas il est plus naturel dans les poses. Surtout celle de la case 2, j'aime beaucoup.

Enfin, si je gagne ce concours il va falloir que je pense à remercier tous mes p'tits chinois à la cave qui bossent d'arrache-pied sur mes strips.  ::siffle:: .

Edit : Par contre ca serait marrant de réunir après le concours tous les strips dessinés, voire même d'en mettre des extraits dans le prochain CPC.

----------


## Reizz

> Hop, un strip scientifique ùù 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/ee9d...99e41fc9f8.png


haha bien vu !

----------


## Nemeo

Jay Jay le singe!  :;):

----------


## Galak-tus



----------


## chenoir

Il manque pas quelque chose?

----------


## STooB

> Il manque pas quelque chose?


rhaaa .... tu saisis pas la subtilité ?? 
> un Anarchiste > une pomme

Un anarchiste par définition n'aime pas les règles (ex: :Cigare: fume dans le métro) et préfère s'adonner toute sorte de dérive.

Et de la pomme à la banane, il n'y a qu'un pas.(au supermarché)
En plus les bananes c'est pas la saison (ndJPCoffe)  :^_^: 

GG à Galak-tus au passage , je suis fan !!
dommage pour le double Hors-sujet , rajoute genre 2 cases avant , sur une réfléxion sur la banane par ex :D

----------


## lordsupra

C'est aussi cappilotracté qu'une coupe  de kepon !!! ^^

----------


## Pimûsu



----------


## _Uriel_

Allez, septième participation, je relance de 15 et ouvre à carreau :

----------


## Pimûsu

J'hésite entre Bush et Clint Eastwood pour ton personnage xD  :^_^: 

Edit : ha non c'est Rocco sur le dernier strip !

----------


## _Uriel_

Je m'étais dit qu'au moins tout le monde reconnaîtrait la scène. Il fallait une chute à laquelle on s'attendait pas  ::P: 

Sinon sympa le LBA  :;):

----------


## Nemeo

Quelqu'un d'autre pour insinuer que je triche ?  ::):

----------


## STooB

MUHAHAHAHA  :;): 


Par ici ceux qu'on pas compris :

----------


## Kamikaze

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b09...a5db39f561.jpg
> 
> MUHAHAHAHA 
> 
> 
> Par ici ceux qu'on pas compris :


Han putain génial j'aurais du y pensay§

----------


## overdrives

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b09...a5db39f561.jpg
> 
> MUHAHAHAHA 
> 
> 
> Par ici ceux qu'on pas compris :


damned, j'aurais aussi du y penser  ::wub::

----------


## Pimûsu

> http://dtaveau.ifrance.com/pimusu.png
> 
> Quelqu'un d'autre pour insinuer que je triche ?


 ::huh::  ::|:  Toi tu insinues que j'insinue que tu "triches" ce que je n'ai jamais fait...

J'ai juste dit que ton raisonnement était erroné à propos du copier-coller sous Paint.

Tu ne dois pas avoir les bananes en face des trous... Maintenant de là à déclarer la guerre sur ce sujet...

J'ai au moins l'honneur d'être à l'affiche et puis ça m'apprendra à l'ouvrir :D

Je te rappelle qu'Harrison Ford (SPOIL Indiana Jone 4) 

Spoiler Alert! 


a résisté à une explosion nucléaire dans un frigo

, alors moi, petit framboise que je suis (Pimûsu / Pimousse / c'est un cassis mais non moi c'est une framboise, je t'expliquerais plus tard), haha je me ris de ton attaque planquée dans mon Tupperware© bien au frais...

Ha et aussi, quitte à vaporiser quelque chose, rien n'est plus fort que Super Timor !

EDIT : Est-ce que je peux avoir le pseudo secondaire "Nameoproof" ?  ^^ *joke*

EDIT 2 : juste une petite incohérence scénaristique, LORD n'est pas EMPEREUR mais bon je passe ça ira pour cette fois...  ::siffle::

----------


## Nemeo

Copier coller un truc tout fait est facile, l'intégrer est facile même dans paint. Il suffit d'avoir du temps. 

Si j'ai donné l'exemple de s'autocopier un travail de photoshop pour le mettre dans paint, c'est pour montrer à quel point ton raisonnement du "copier n'est pas tricher" est absurde (tu le défends, donc c'est ton raisonnement): comment copier une oeuvre non originale peut être plus légitime que copier une oeuvre qu'on aurait faite soit même?  :tired: 

Il me semblait qu'obliger les gens à utiliser paint, c'était faire en sorte que le résultat soit personnel, mochement drôle et drôlement moche. Enfin j'ai ptet compris de travers. Maintenant y a divers degrés de calomnie en fonction de l'envergure du copier collage, mais ça b0b0 en tiendra compte je suppose.

ps: ce n'est pas de la guerre mon strip, c'est du pourigoler. Et pour te faire plaisir, je l'ai fait sous paint  ::): 

edit: Et oui, en reprenant un de mes post et en rappelant que j'utilise paint.net tu insinues très clairement que ce que j'ai fait est soit triché, soit que c'est beaucoup plus facile à faire sur paint.net, ce qui dans les 2 cas est juste là pour rabaisser mes strips, ce qui n'est pas très en harmonie avec l'ambiance qui règne ici.

----------


## rmp

Ma deuxieme oeuvre :

----------


## chenoir

Ouais tu triches, tes phylactères sont pas faits sur paint.

----------


## Pimûsu

> Copier coller un truc tout fait est facile, l'intégrer est facile même dans paint. Il suffit d'avoir du temps. 
> 
> Si j'ai donné l'exemple de s'autocopier un travail de photoshop pour le mettre dans paint, c'est pour montrer à quel point ton raisonnement du "copier n'est pas tricher" est absurde (tu le défends, donc c'est ton raisonnement): comment copier une oeuvre non originale peut être plus légitime que copier une oeuvre qu'on aurait faite soit même? 
> 
> Il me semblait qu'obliger les gens à utiliser paint, c'était faire en sorte que le résultat soit personnel, mochement drôle et drôlement moche. Enfin j'ai ptet compris de travers. Maintenant y a divers degrés de calomnie en fonction de l'envergure du copier collage, mais ça b0b0 en tiendra compte je suppose.
> 
> ps: ce n'est pas de la guerre mon strip, c'est du pourigoler. Et pour te faire plaisir, je l'ai fait sous paint 
> 
> edit: Et oui, en reprenant un de mes post et en rappelant que j'utilise paint.net tu insinues très clairement que ce que j'ai fait est soit triché, soit que c'est beaucoup plus facile à faire sur paint.net, ce qui dans les 2 cas est juste là pour rabaisser mes strips, ce qui n'est pas très en harmonie avec l'ambiance qui règne ici.


heu mais moi aussi c'est presque tout pour du rigoler :-) J'ai rien contre toi bien au contraire...

Et intégrer un bout de truc de façon moche, c'est aussi mochement drôle mais bah boarf m'enfin... stoppons là.

J'ai pas le temps là mais demain je te ferais un strip de l'amour et fraternité  ::):  J'ai jamais dit ce que tu dis que je dis, juste que c'est plus lissé... et les smileys étaient là pour éviter ce genre de posts à rallonge inutiles sur le post dont tu parles dans ton post  ::): 

:enfumage:

Faites des bananes pas la guerre !  ::wub:: 

Edit : on aurait pu faire ça en privée mais comme çan ça met un peu d'action sur un fil rouge de banane  :;):

----------


## chenoir

Bon, voici ce qui sera je pense ma dernière participation. De la semaine en tous cas.

J'ai voulu tester Paint.net pour l'occasion, et c'est vrai que c'est pas du tout la même chose :

----------


## rabesandratan

Bonjour à tous,

je le nomme "Overclocking Décadence":


http://simple.leforum.eu/portal.php
Merci!

----------


## Yakeru

Et zou ... inspiration du moment  ::): 



En espérant que celui-ci suscite plus de réactions que mes précédents  ::P:

----------


## snurrff

Quel concours, y'a pas une page où je n'étais pas plié en deux !  ::XD::

----------


## Pimûsu

Je proteste, Le Freeman ne parle pas !

 :B): Chieur inside

----------


## Galak-tus

Je ne ferai jamais mieux.

----------


## benben

> Je ne ferai jamais mieux.
> 
> 
> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/1821/strip7.png


Haha, on dirait moi  :;): . Mais avec la banane qui dit "Ralala ils sont cons à CanardPC".
J'aime bien le Freeman sinon.

----------


## Kamigaku

Rien que pour ce concours je me suis inscris ^^

Ma participation :

Cliquer pour élargir ^^

----------


## Pimûsu

C'est Nemeo qui a créé un second compte pour me faire mentir !  ::o:  :joke:

Et ton pseudo, "Calice (des) Dieux", un peu plus et t'étais un fromage  :^_^:  kami no wagamama xD

EDIT : rhaaa ils ont encore changé le nom du champ "Lieu, Localisation, Ville" c'est pour nous épuiser en jeu de mots hein avouez ?

----------


## Nemeo

Je ne vois aucune différence dans la difficulté du dessin entre paint et paint.net. Bon, c'est vrai, à mon niveau de merde, ça doit pas faire une grande différence. :ouaiouai: 

L'anticrénelage est agréable à l'oeil, mais je trouve qu'il manque d'humour. (je parle de l'anticrénelage)

edit: ceci est une meumeu de comparaison. Elle est juste là pour montrer les différences entre paint et paint.net en contraste avec la superbissime vache de Chenoir.

----------


## redsensei

Je certifie que j'ai pondu ça sous Paint  :B): 
Malheureusement je ne sais toujours pas dessiner  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Darkfire8

> Rien que pour ce concours je me suis inscris ^^
> 
> Ma participation :
> 
> Cliquer pour élargir ^^
> 
> http://nsa08.casimages.com/img/2009/...1041937152.jpg


Tu triche mais j'adore ^^




> Et zou ... inspiration du moment 
> 
> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/9720/hlbanana.jpg
> 
> En espérant que celui-ci suscite plus de réactions que mes précédents


Tu triche pas et j'adore XD ::wub::

----------


## LPTheKiller

Salut, voilà ma "participation"

----------


## chenoir

> http://dtaveau.ifrance.com/vache.png
> 
> Je ne vois aucune différence dans la difficulté du dessin entre paint et paint.net. Bon, c'est vrai, à mon niveau de merde, ça doit pas faire une grande différence.
> 
> L'anticrénelage est agréable à l'oeil, mais je trouve qu'il manque d'humour.


T'aurais pas l'impression d'avoir un peu copité???  ::siffle:: .

----------


## Bwakosaure

Nan, la tienne elle est pas mûre.

----------


## Nemeo

> T'aurais pas l'impression d'avoir un peu copité??? .


Oui, complêtement!  ::):  A vrai dire je pensais que c'était évident, donc je ne l'ai pas écrit avec l'image mais j'ai fait cette vache pour voir si les différences entre paint et paint.net sont si grandes que ça (comme tu l'avais fait remarquer). Mis à part l'anticrénelage et ta patte bien plus assurée, je ne vois pas de différence dans l'éxecution ou dans le résultat. Sauf peut être pour l'outil courbe, ils sont un peu différents mais les 2 ont leurs atouts et leurs inconvénients.

Je doute pouvoir faire mieux que le chevalier, non pas qu'il soit extraordinaire, mais simplement parce que je n'ai pas de génie. Donc tout ce que je fais maintenant peut difficilement être considéré comme une entrée au concours.

Ma vache ne fera pas d'ombre à la tienne, c'est certain.  :;):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ma vache ne fera pas d'ombre à la tienne, soit en sûr.


Nan sérieux ta vache est vachement mieux. Sinon j'aime bien le strip de LPTheKiller, voilà, c'est dit, faut dire quand on aime bien.  ::wub:: 

LPTheKiller veux-tu m'épouser?  ::wub::  Hein mais qu'est-ce que je raconte encore  ::huh::

----------


## _Uriel_

Bon comme je vois que ça s'enlise dans le lisier, un peu d'action bordel :

----------


## Kami93

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/4447...65a943293d.png


Putain , dredd.

----------


## Dj_gordon

> Et zou ... inspiration du moment 
> 
> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/9720/hlbanana.jpg
> 
> En espérant que celui-ci suscite plus de réactions que mes précédents


MAGNIFIQUE !!!!  ::wub::

----------


## dredd

> Putain , dredd.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Detox

> http://www.deezer.com/track/main-tit...thustra-T56546
> ( bouton droit ouvrir l'image toussa, toussa )
> http://www.---------.com/voir/130309...trip087600.png
> 
> Bon, il est tard.





> Salut, voilà ma "participation"
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/2ab5d5b...a-dab843f3446a


Allez on se refait tout le film !  ::lol:: 
J'te laisse la fin.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kami93

> Bon, s'pour rigouler un peu hein.
> 
> http://dtaveau.ifrance.com/deception2.gif


Je suis mort de rire  :^_^: 
C'est simple mais putain je suis fan.

----------


## Velgos

Ouais un bon sens du rythme et tout, ça marche super bien !
Mais en revanche la fausse prise de tête paint.net, tu triches, c'est pas du copier/coller de calque anti-crènelé etc. j'hallucine un peu. :/

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ouais genre on s'en fou, il a gagné depuis longtemps pour les raisons évoquées ci dessus....
Faut être beau perdant! Bien joué Néméo, en plus c'est fin, bien dessiné et mis en scène!

----------


## Nemesis666

Je pense être bien placé pour être premier de ce concour extraordinaires mes chers amis !

Tremblez devant ma Paintitude !

C'est Laid ! C'est Jaune ! C'est TeeeeRRRRRRRRiiiFiiaaaaannnt !!!  ::wub:: 

http://planete.nemesis.free.fr/tempo...e-vertical.PNG



http://planete.nemesis.free.fr/tempo...orizontale.PNG

Dans le doute, j'ai mis Horizontale et Verticale, comme je ne connaissais pas les proportions à respecter  ::):  .

Saluez votre maitre ! 

PS : Cay BoW l'AmUUUUr <3  ::wub:: 

EDIT : Roooh il y a plein de tricheur lààà :D ! Moi c'est du 100% paint ! J'en vois qui ont utilisé le traitement de texte (de paint ?) ou la tablette graphique, ou même GIMP ! C'est inadmettable !

----------


## Yakeru

> MAGNIFIQUE !!!!





> Tu triche pas et j'adore XD





> Je proteste, Le Freeman ne parle pas !
> Chieur inside





> J'aime bien le Freeman sinon.


Merci à tous  :;): 

Notez la richesse du scénario, les différents angles de vue (3eme personne, 1ere personne toussa ... avec le menu de sélection des armes) les différents styles graphiques, l'allusion à Naheulbeuk et la question de l'univers ...Je suis fière de moi  :B):  (qualité graphique que j'ai respecté dans tous mes strips, même si j'ai copié/collé celui avec Ken le survivant ::P: )

Cela-dit ... je reste fan du Chevalier moi aussi ! Autant le premier strip m'avait laissé de marbre, mais associé au second ça deviens un véritable chef d'œuvre  ::wub::  et ça ... c'est surpuissant !

Votez pour moi !  :^_^:

----------


## chenoir

Encore une pour la route :



(Admirez la diversité des situations représentées, des heures minutes secondes de travail sur chaque case.

---------- Post added at 09h19 ---------- Previous post was at 09h16 ----------




> EDIT : Roooh il y a plein de tricheur lààà :D ! Moi c'est du 100% paint ! J'en vois qui ont utilisé le traitement de texte (de paint ?) ou la tablette graphique, ou même GIMP ! C'est inadmettable !


J'utilise Paint pour la partie dessin, mais il est vrai que paint.net a un traitement de texte nettement plus pratique que celui de paint, notamment parce qu'on peut redimensionner son texte pour qu'il rentre dans la case...

----------


## Reizz

Un Tropico, Coco ?


(clic pour plus grand)

C'est sûrement déjà essoré comme sujet mais ce concours déchire !

A bientôt !

----------


## Saint Empire

:B):

----------


## Kamigaku

Je devais en faire une autre xD
J'ai une autre idée qui m'a été donné, faut j'vois sur la fait ^^



Enjoy x)

----------


## LPTheKiller

> Allez on se refait tout le film ! 
> J'te laisse la fin.


Ow, mayrde, j'avais pas vu que ça avait déjà été fait, j'aurais dû m'en douter  ::cry::

----------


## Nemeo

Milles excuses si elle a déjà été faite.

----------


## Froyok

> Milles excuses si elle a déjà été faite.
> 
> http://dtaveau.ifrance.com/chuck.png


Chuck Chuck Chuck !  ::o: 
Il est trop fort !

----------


## _Uriel_

Nemeo> Classe  :^_^: 


Par contre y'a pas du hors charte là au-dessus?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## tepocl

trop méga chouette, voici ma contribution réalisée en 10 minutes avec moins de trois ctrl + z !!! (notez le style avant gardiste et novateur comme un gamin de maternel qui n'a pas froid aux yeux et se jette dans le grand bain artistique de la création créatrice et créative)


Bisous

----------


## Detox

> Ow, mayrde, j'avais pas vu que ça avait déjà été fait, j'aurais dû m'en douter


Ah non mais on je m'en fous, en plus c'est la suite directe !  ::wub::

----------


## Pimûsu

> Ouais un bon sens du rythme et tout, ça marche super bien !
> Mais en revanche la fausse prise de tête paint.net, tu triches, c'est pas du copier/coller de calque anti-crènelé etc. j'hallucine un peu. :/


Mais non mais non J'ai jamais critiqué son travail et je le répète, ses strips sont excellents.

Maintenant aller critiquer le CopyPaste des autres osef aussi...

Le Chuck aussi est sympa cela dit.

----------


## rabesandratan

Bonsoir à tous,

je le nomme "Jusqu'où va t-on descendre?".

et sa suite "Partage équitable des richesses"
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/2b2cc30...e303c8367.html
Merci!

----------


## [Braiyan]

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/fd4...4376c96598.jpg


 ::wub::

----------


## Timekeeper

Je tiens a préciser que je dessine au touchpad, ce qui ne facilite pas les choses  ::ninja::

----------


## Pimûsu

:D

Tiens, on a une nouvelle star sur la pub du concours !

Plus qu'une semaine ?

----------


## DoctorX

Je précise que j'ai eu l'idée avant de voir le post de Reizz  :;):

----------


## Reguen

Pas un strip mais une envie soudaine deux minutes sur Paint.

----------


## lordsupra

Nemeo, j'en connais un qui va monopoliser le podium facon election de republique bananière..

respect !

----------


## fenrhir

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/635...132d84139c.png


 ::o: 

Bravo. Tu viens de me faire remonter mon addiction bananes/HW de 200%.

Bon, pour le sand'ich baguette/bananes/beurre/sucre (je vous conseille la même recette, variante "+ saupoudrage Benco" si vous ne connaissez pas cette recette de régime*), ça peut s'arranger, mais mes CD HW et HW2 sont rayés  ::(: 

Bravo pour tous les strips fendards, comme d'hab pour les concours CPC, y'en a trop de méritant pour tous les citer.

* joke inside, pour les endormis

fenrhir

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/22f...be16ec6462.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Je précise que j'ai eu l'idée avant de voir le post de Reizz


 Haha , pas mal du tout.

----------


## aloxbollox

Hop, comme c'est habilement mené...hu hu.



Pour ceux qui veulent venir voir de plus près King Kurt joue ce week end à 30 min de Paris. >> http://www.myspace.com/bonnieclydepromoter

Prévoir farine et jupe en raphia.

----------


## Piruz

Ma maigre contribution.
Ca peut-etre (voire surement) du etre fait mais ca me fait plaisir. Si si j'insiste.  :;):

----------


## Reizz

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/22f...be16ec6462.jpg
> 
> Je précise que j'ai eu l'idée avant de voir le post de Reizz


Je suis pas jaloux car le mien de toute façon ne durera sûrement pas trente ans !

----------


## _Uriel_

Allez, encore un autre  :^_^:

----------


## Reizz

Haaa Life Of Brian  ::ninja::  ... Enorme.

----------


## _Uriel_

Epic Fail, c'est sacré graal  :haha:

----------


## STooB

OMG cultissime Uriel je peux pas m'empecher :

----------


## _Uriel_

:^_^:

----------


## vR2tR

Voilà.... ^^

----------


## rabesandratan

Bonsoir à tous,

je le nomme "Partage équitable des richesses".

Il fait suite à "Jusqu'où va t-on descendre?"
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/20f16ac...72251ca83.html

Merci!

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

C'est bien ça ! Je crois...
Enfin, je comprend pas mais j'aime bien.  ::):

----------


## Benedetto

> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> je le nomme "Partage équitable des richesses".
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2b2...5e303c8367.png
> Il fait suite à "Jusqu'où va t-on descendre?"
> http://tof.canardpc.com/show/20f16ac...72251ca83.html
> 
> Merci!


C'est artistique. Je ne comprend pas mais il s'en dégage quelque chose d'étrange, de décalé voire de fascinant... j'adore mais...je ne comprend pas... ::unsure::

----------


## Patate

hop 2eme encore plus rigolo !  :tired: 



Notez l'aide pour la subtilité du truc

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> hop 2eme encore plus rigolo ! 
> 
> http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/938/stripb.th.jpg
> 
> Notez l'aide pour la subtilité du truc


Trop subtil passera pas  :tired:

----------


## Milouze

J'ai pas lu de limitation niveau résolution mais je modifierais si c'est trop grand ! 

http://azer321.free.fr/Divers/oeuvredart.jpg

----------


## _Uriel_

T'ain les mecs je sais pas ce que vous prenez mais c'est de la bonne  ::o:

----------


## Dorian

> J'ai pas lu de limitation niveau résolution mais je modifierais si c'est trop grand ! 
> 
> http://azer321.free.fr/Divers/oeuvredart.jpg


nia ?  ::huh::

----------


## chenoir

Encore une participation de ma part. J'ai cependant peur d'avoir mis trop de texte pour que ce soit marrant (ou que ca ne soit pas marrant du tout, texte ou pas texte).

Il s'agit, vous l'aurez compris, d'une comparaison entre les hommes et les bananes:

----------


## nattyebola

> Faut cliquer sinon on voit rien :/
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b78...7-4f04d73b131b



bien mortel

----------


## vR2tR

En voilà un autre, je sais pas ce que ça va donner en faisant un post comme ça...  :tired:

----------


## magnosis

> http://www.---------.com/voir/130309...itre045126.PNG


Cibole de tabarouette jme suis pissé dessus !

----------


## Reizz

Hop ma dernière contribution !


(clic pour plus lisible)

A bientôt !

----------


## Hargn

> Hop ma dernière contribution !
> A bientôt !



Excellent  ::):

----------


## rabesandratan

Bonjour à tous,

je le nomme "Bon chien, bon chien!".

Il est la préquelle de "Jusqu'où va t-on descendre?"
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/20f16ac...72251ca83.html

Merci!

----------


## Dorian

Cet ordi/bouche/chien/stones/religion, est bien mystérieux ! En tout cas il y a une cohérence entre l'affichage et ce qu'il croque Orange + Jaune + Nucléaire = Duke Nukem (cf précédent). La posture reclus, les mains en prière, du "maître" montre qu'il est en fait esclave de sa bestiole, non ? Bestiole qui lui fournit une image de ce qu'elle dévore du monde extérieur ?  ::huh::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Pfuuu c'est une critique de la société de consommation et du nucléaire. Le mec qui prie ça veut rien dire en faite,  c'est de l'art quoi.

----------


## Dorian

ah... Pourtant il semble se dégager un peu plus que ça du dessin ! En tout cas c'est original dans le style et le fond, et surtout très beau.

----------


## Pizza Pomme de Terre

J'en suis pas très fier mais bon :

----------


## chenoir

Nan j'aime bien.

Sinon :

----------


## Kaenyth

> Cet ordi/bouche/chien/stones/religion, est bien mystérieux ! En tout cas il y a une cohérence entre l'affichage et ce qu'il croque Orange + Jaune + Nucléaire = Duke Nukem (cf précédent). La posture reclus, les mains en prière, du "maître" montre qu'il est en fait esclave de sa bestiole, non ? Bestiole qui lui fournit une image de ce qu'elle dévore du monde extérieur ?


C'est une pub pou EDF en fait!

----------


## Nemeo

> Par contre y'a pas du hors charte là au-dessus?



Du hors charte sur mon Chuck ? Où ça ?

edit: au temps pour moi. J'avais mal lu. Je vais me cacher et je ramène un strip.

----------


## Khyheauts

J'avais 5min devant moi, alors je me suis dit que j'allais faire quelque chose de beau et d'original ^^



(quoi le mec change de taille ? Mais non regardez bien....)

----------


## Jean Pale

Original, magnifique, artistique, drôle, que dire de plus...

Rien, il ne te manque que ça  ::ninja::   ::P:

----------


## ztrod

> J'avais 5min devant moi, alors je me suis dit que j'allais faire quelque chose de beau et d'original ^^
> 
> 
> 
> (quoi le mec change de taille ? Mais non regardez bien....)


Nous avons le gagnant.

----------


## grabas

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je le nomme "Bon chien, bon chien!".
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e9d...6487a7b357.png
> Il est la préquelle de "Jusqu'où va t-on descendre?"
> http://tof.canardpc.com/show/20f16ac...72251ca83.html
> 
> Merci!





> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> je le nomme "Partage équitable des richesses".
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2b2...5e303c8367.png
> Il fait suite à "Jusqu'où va t-on descendre?"
> http://tof.canardpc.com/show/20f16ac...72251ca83.html
> 
> Merci!


Intelligent!

----------


## rabesandratan

Bonjour à tous,

je le nomme "Ressources Humaines".

Il est un Spin-Off de "Jusqu'où va t-on descendre?"
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/20f16ac...72251ca83.html

Merci!

----------


## b0b0

:B): .

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est trop laid ce que je chie sous Paint  :Emo:

----------


## Nemeo

Je me suis toujours demandé ce qui s'était passé. 



Désolé d'avoir touché à la mascotte de canard PC. ::unsure::

----------


## Toxic



----------


## Dorian

> Je me suis toujours demandé ce qui s'était passé. 
> 
> http://dtaveau.ifrance.com/canard.png
> 
> Désolé d'avoir touché à la mascotte de canard PC.


Excellent !  ::wub::

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> Je me suis toujours demandé ce qui s'était passé. 
> 
> http://dtaveau.ifrance.com/canard.png
> 
> Désolé d'avoir touché à la mascotte de canard PC.


 J'ai peine a croire que c'est fait avec Paint.
C'est génial ceci dit.

----------


## Nemeo

Merci. Je n'utilise plus que paint depuis le débat anti-paint.net. Adieu bel anti-crénelage. Adieu annulation à l'infini. Adieu texte déplaçable...  ::cry::

----------


## Kamikaze

Au touchpad putain! Y'a mon sang, ma sueur et un ongle dans cette oeuvre.

----------


## Khyheauts

Mince  ::ninja::  J'ai vraiment honte de pondre quelque chose comme ca...

Celui la est encore plus nul que le premier que j'ai fait...et encore moins drôle...(ok le premier ne l'était pas)

----------


## zvehee

bon le post de khyheauts me donne envie de faire une ptite oeuvre  ::):

----------


## Pimûsu

::ninja:: 

Je me devais de lui retourner son clin d'oeil  :;): 

En tout cas, y'a eu de bonnes idées là... le Sacre Graal, aynaurme...

Edit : bon weekend à tous... et à lundi

D'aileurs vous saviez que David Bowie et Lady Di avaient eu deux fils ?
.

.

.

.

Ken et Alain

.

.

Ben oué, Bowie Ken et Alain Di...

----------


## BigDams

Dans le même genre, saviez-vous qu'Aretha Franklin a épousé Sean Connery ? 

Désormais elle s'appelle Aretha Connery (ha ha ha)...

----------


## _Uriel_

Polom polom  ::siffle::

----------


## Edell

http://lelombrik.net/videos/22161/ma...s-bananes.html

Ca va p'tet en inspirer certains.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Je me suis toujours demandé ce qui s'était passé. 
> 
> http://dtaveau.ifrance.com/canard.png
> 
> Désolé d'avoir touché à la mascotte de canard PC.


Aucun problème, ça se voit que c'est un faux, parce que quand on lui demande : " où en étions nous ?" il ne répond pas  :"DTC §§§".

Sinon ouais, je vote pour celui-là.

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

Encore une fois excellent Nemeo.

----------


## Youbie

j'ai pas maté toutes les 'oeuvres' précédentes... blague tellement prévisible qu'elle a d'office déjà été faite mais bon... (interdit au moins de 18ans) :

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

C'est pas un strip, c'est juste un trip.

----------


## Velgos

> bien mortel


Oh bah merci, tu rentabilises la procrastination passée sur ce strip, lillois !




> http://lelombrik.net/videos/22161/mangez-des-bananes.html
> 
> Ca va p'tet en inspirer certains.


Oh génial... quelle créativité perverse, j'en reste pantois. Un peuple merveilleux.

----------


## Nemesis666

Normalement, lorsque l'on participe à un concours, on ne le fait qu'une fois :^_^: , mais comme la mode sur ce Forum c'est de le faire plusieurs fois, et bien je vous propose mon second jet  ::wub:: .

Comme la concurence est rude, je renchéris une nouvelle fois  ::P:  :

http://planete.nemesis.free.fr/tempo...ana-poypoy.png



Remarquez la finesse de l'Arisaka, et le coté Mortel de la Banane !

BANANAZAÏÏÏÏÏÏÏÏÏÏÏÏÏÏÏÏÏÏÏÏÏ  ÏÏÏÏ !!!!!

----------


## Darkfire8

> Je me suis toujours demandé ce qui s'était passé. 
> 
> http://dtaveau.ifrance.com/canard2.png
> 
> Désolé d'avoir touché à la mascotte de canard PC.


 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Kaenyth

> Je me suis toujours demandé ce qui s'était passé. 
> 
> http://dtaveau.ifrance.com/canard2.png
> 
> Désolé d'avoir touché à la mascotte de canard PC.


J'adore ::wub:: 

Moi qui croyais que c'était en hommage posthume au militantisme  antichasse du lapin...
" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Je me suis toujours demandé ce qui s'était passé. 
> 
> http://dtaveau.ifrance.com/canard2.png
> 
> Désolé d'avoir touché à la mascotte de canard PC.


Ouais bon t'as gagné quoi, plus la peine qu'on participe  :^_^: 
Non sérieux bravo mec.

----------


## Patou

Voilà le mien, j'y ai mis le temps, et j'suis plutôt content de moi  ::): 


Sinon, c'est clair qu'ya du niveau ici  :;):  (j'ai adoré ceux de Nemeo)

----------


## [Braiyan]

Tant pis si les autres ont déjà tout gagné.
Ca c'est du 100 % souris sous paint, brosse, pipette, gomme, encrier, aérographe et loupe, et c'est bien moche. Ne cliquez PAS pour agrandir, ça pique les yeux.  :B):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Tant pis si les autres ont déjà tout gagné.
> Ca c'est du 100 % souris sous paint, brosse, pipette, gomme, encrier, aérographe et loupe, et c'est bien moche. Ne cliquez PAS pour agrandir, ça pique les yeux. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0be...abeae57992.png


C'est quoi le premier jeu? Sinon sympa la référence à Limbo of the lost.

----------


## [Braiyan]

C'est tellement moche que ça se voit pas  :Emo:  ?
C'est Team Fortress 2 (en Scout).

----------


## b0b0

C'est la fin. 

 :B):  Résultats bientôt ou presque. Ce soir si j'ai la force.

----------


## chenoir

Et on gagne quoi?

----------


## Pimûsu

Tant pis pour mon strip de banane à 4 culs !  ::O: 

Let's rock b0b0, j'espère que tu t'es fait un port folio au fur et à mesure parce que là....  ::zzz::

----------


## Dorian

> Et on gagne quoi?


A ton avis ... une banane quelle question  ::wub::

----------


## Dark Fread

Une banane dédicacée.  :B):

----------


## b0b0

Toujours des mugs je crois.

----------


## chenoir

Des mugs spéciaux banane?

----------


## Kaenyth

Personnellement, j'ai déjà gagner quelques franches rigolades!

...et vu le niveau, je crois pas gagner grand chose de plus :^_^:

----------


## b0b0

Résultats demain  ::ninja:: 

Ou pas.

----------


## Pimûsu

Quand les bananes auront des dents...  ::P:

----------


## chenoir

Je me suis bien marré aussi à faire mes strips. C'est tout ce qui compte. Même si un mug canardpc avec des bananes ca serait trop la classe  :B):

----------


## Pimûsu

> Je me suis bien marré aussi à faire mes strips. C'est tout ce qui compte. Même si un mug canardpc avec des bananes ca serait trop la classe


"Tu veux voir ma banane ?"  ::wub:: 

+1 pour se fendre la gueule, et à les faire et à lire ceux des autres  ::): 

Je m'en vais hanter un autre topic...  ::sad::

----------


## Silver

> Même si un mug canardpc avec des bananes ca serait trop la classe


Ou une banane Canard PC !



 ::wub::

----------


## Galak-tus

Crotte, j'avais l'idée du siècle : une banane à découper, avec des pointillés, des languettes, la totale quoi. On aurait pu l'imprimer, la scotcher, et obtenir une banane en papier, ce qui est totalement inutile, vous en conviendrez. Et puis je me suis dit que ça serait chiant à faire, et qu'en plus c'était pas drôle. Et quand j'y pense, finalement, je crois que j'avais raison.

----------


## Nemesis666

Toujours pas de réponse :D ? on est demain !!!

----------


## chenoir

De toutes façons il n'y aura pas de surprises, Nemeo sera premier.

----------


## _Uriel_

Ou pas  ::ninja::

----------


## chenoir

Ah mais je dis pas hein, je préférerais que ce soit moi, mais faut pas non plus se faire d'illusions  ::siffle:: .

----------


## [Braiyan]

> Toujours pas de réponse :D ? on est demain !!!


T'as pas compris, c'est du b0b0 time.  :B):

----------


## chenoir

Les résultats, les résultats.

Alley, soyez pas chiches.

----------


## b0b0

:B):  Vous avez pas lu la news ou quoi ?

Sinon ce soir ça le fait normalement, je fais ça après manger  ::ninja::

----------


## [Braiyan]

Au fait b0b0, si tu n'as pas reçu le paquet que je t'ai envoyé, il devrait arriver vers demain  :B):

----------


## b0b0

> Au fait b0b0, si tu n'as pas reçu le paquet que je t'ai envoyé, il devrait arriver vers demain


Bon résultats demain matin alors  :tired:

----------


## Nemeo

Merci pour vos compliments sur mes mini-BD.

Maintenant que les dés sont jetés, je me permets de mettre un lien vers mes dessins. Ils sont tous disponibles sur ce site:

http://dtaveau.ifrance.com/BD.php

(Et si vous ne les aimez pas, vous pouvez vous cotiser pour m'offrir une tablette graphique :;): )

----------


## chenoir

Wah l'autre hé, facilitationner la tache du Jury c'est de la corruption. Je veux que soit destitué de son droit de vaincre ce concours le susnommé Nemeo pour conduite irresponsable et tentative d'abus de pouvoir.

----------


## Nemeo

Objection !  ::P:

----------


## Nemesis666

Demain matin :D ? damn !

----------


## b0b0

Je gère un truc attendez.

----------


## chenoir

Bon allez, stop les teasers la.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Merci pour vos compliments sur mes mini-BD.
> 
> Maintenant que les dés sont jetés, je me permets de mettre un lien vers mes dessins. Ils sont tous disponibles sur ce site:
> 
> http://dtaveau.ifrance.com/BD.php
> 
> (Et si vous ne les aimez pas, vous pouvez vous cotiser pour m'offrir une tablette graphique)


Il a triché c'est un vrai dessineur d'abord, cay abusay :tired: 

Non il mérite de gagner le salaud. :aigris:

----------


## chenoir

De toutes façons, le jury récompensera la prise de risque, la diversité des situations décrites, le style général, et l'humour des dessins, donc c'est sur que...

Et merde, ca sera quand même Nemeo le premier.

----------


## Nemeo

Je jure sur la tête de Patrick Stewart que la BD du chevalier est ma toute première BD de-ma-vie-entière-de-l'univers. J'aurais bien voulu être dessinateur mais j'ai les mains qui tremblent comme un parkinsonien (trop de jeux video il paraît). :Emo: 

C'est le poids de ma souris qui m'empêche de trembler. :tired:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Je jure sur la tête de Patrick Stewart que la BD du chevalier est ma toute première BD de-ma-vie-entière-de-l'univers. J'aurais bien voulu être dessinateur mais j'ai les mains qui tremblent comme un parkinsonien (trop de jeux video il paraît).
> 
> C'est le poids de ma souris qui m'empêche de trembler.


Ben mec fonce acheter une tablette graphique y'en a des pas très cher et tu verras c'est autrement plus confortable pour dessiner.
En plus t'as des idées, le sens de la mise en scène, du détail et des chutes sympas. :;): 

Tiens, je fais pas de pub, c'est juste pour le prix, pour commencer avec une qualité correcte tu peux essayer ça. Bon c'est cher mais c'est pas le prix d'un rein non plus.

http://www.amazon.fr/WACOM-TABLETTE-...600485&sr=1-17

Bon j'arrête les compliments parce que je suis aigris là. Salaud!!! Voilà c'est lâché.  :tired:

----------


## _Uriel_

Moi j'aurais bien aimé en avoir une de tablette, parce que je suis autrement plus à l'aise avec un crayon qu'une souris  ::wacko::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ben même moi qui suis habitué à dessiner je trouve qu'on peut faire des trucs sympas. En plus y'en a pour toutes les bourses. (Ouais enfin évitez en dessous de 70 € quand même).

----------


## Nemeo

Je tremble tellement avec un stylo que ça donne pas envie de claquer même 70e. Si c'est pour faire le même gribouillage immonde que sur papier... Non merci s'il vous plaît. :ouaiouai:

----------


## Patate

On aura le droit à une galerie d'images avec tout les strips réunis ?

:mecrelou:  ::ninja::

----------


## _Uriel_

> On aura le droit à une galerie d'images avec tout les strips réunis ?
> 
> :mecrelou:


Ouais, je vous fais ça  ::siffle::

----------


## b0b0

:B):  Vazy fais le  ::ninja::

----------


## _Uriel_

Ah ah  ::P: 

C'est quoi cette signature b0b0  ::XD::

----------


## chenoir

Bon alors ces résultats???

----------


## b0b0

::ninja::  Bon j'ai les vinqueurs, après pour tout rassembler je ferais ptêtre le wee. Faut que je ponde une news et un nouveau concours que j'ai bientôt finit, c'est du boulot mes cocos, mais ça arrive  :Emo: 

Bientôt /b0b0

----------


## chenoir

Y a combien de vainqueurs? Il n'y en a pas qu'un?

----------


## b0b0

> Y a combien de vainqueurs? Il n'y en a pas qu'un?


3 comme d'habitude pour ce genre de concours.

----------


## chenoir

Pardonne moi, c'est l'habitude de la lose, ca fait oublier tout ce qui concerne les principe de gagner et de réglement de concours  ::lol::

----------


## Dark Fread

A quand la suite des aventures du chevalier ?  :Bave:

----------


## cailloux

De toute façon ma banane des sables est bien mieux.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

1 er : casque Noir
2 ème : B0b0
3 ème : Néméo

----------


## Kaenyth

Hors concours mais pour conclure:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Hors concours mais pour conclure:
> 
> http://img3.hostingpics.net/pics/388889Masacre.png


 :^_^: 
Ah B0b0 on peut faire une exception là?

----------


## Bwakosaure

Toujours pas de gagnant? Ce b0b0 est un scandale!

----------


## Nemeo

> A quand la suite des aventures du chevalier ?


Désolé... Essayé plants vs zombies... Peux plus arrêter d'y jouer... Gah...  :Bave:

----------


## Nemesis666

Alors alors !?

----------


## Khyheauts

> Hors concours mais pour conclure:
> 
> http://img3.hostingpics.net/pics/388889Masacre.png


Haha ^^ franchement excellent  ::P:

----------


## b0b0

DTB> t'es pas obligé de citer ses posts non plus...

----------

